# Indiana 2013



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2013)

The Indiana 2013 competition will be held in Fishers, Indiana on August 24, 2013.

http://koii.cubingusa.com/Indiana2013/

12 of the 17 events in one day this year. Same venue as the last few years.

FAQ:
*1. Why August, instead of November, like last year?*
Sorry for the change; the venue wasn't available in early November this year. I'm hoping that the competition is early enough in the school year that, even if people have started, they won't have too much schoolwork piled up yet, so they'll be able to attend.
*2. Why are the cutoff times for some of the puzzles tougher than in previous years?*
I made them a little more stringent this year so we wouldn't get in trouble with time, in case the competition is big again this year like it was last year.
*3. Why no 6x6x6?*
So there's time for 7x7x7. We had 6x6x6 last year, and I'll try to have them again next year.
*4. Why no fewest moves, 4x4x4 BLD, or 5x5x5 BLD?*
So there's time for 3x3x3 multiBLD. We had fewest moves, 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD last year, and I'll try to have them again next year.
*5. Why no pyraminx?*
So we'll hopefully have time for everything else. It's a pretty tight schedule as is; hopefully everyone will help out as needed so we can have another successful competition. Again, we had pyraminx last year, and I'll try to have it again next year.

(I'll add to these as I get questions.)


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh boy, two days before I start at IU...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 15, 2013)

No pyra and too soon after worlds. I'm not going to be able to go.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 15, 2013)

I would be upset that there's no Pyra but since I suck at Pyra I really don't mind xD I doubt I'll be able to go, because my dad doesn't care for driving me places


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I'll definitely be attending


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! There is FEET! YAHOOOO!

I'm so happy 

Hopefully going...

EDIT: And megaminx and MBLD! So excited!


----------



## Nihahhat (Jun 22, 2013)

Feet <3

I hope that I can go. Timing is a bit bad because, well... it's on my dad's birthday. We'll see.


----------



## Himandthatguy (Jun 24, 2013)

I should probably be able to go, so that's going to be great. Looking forward to the experience, assuming that I do end up going.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so glad you changed it to Aug. 24 instead of Nov. 3! Nov. 3 I had/have band and couldn't come, but now I can! SO many events! Can't wait, not registered yet though still finalizing.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 2, 2013)

This is on my 20th birthday
I will think about attending even though it's far away, I've kinda wanted to go to a midwest comp. Maybe I can fly out, we'll see


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 2, 2013)

For me it depends on if school has started already. I'd love it if school started like immediately after this so I could end summer well xD


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 2, 2013)

Skullush said:


> This is on my 20th birthday
> I will think about attending even though it's far away, I've kinda wanted to go to a midwest comp. Maybe I can fly out, we'll see



coooreeeeyyyy i will come to this comp just to see you


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 2, 2013)

Perhaps the MN gang will make an appearance.


----------



## kcl (Jul 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Perhaps the MN gang will make an appearance.



I'm considering it but I doubt my mom would want to drive me all the way there. Especially after getting back from a 2 week long trip through montana and wyoming and such. Would anyone maybe be up for a carpool?


----------



## Mikel (Jul 2, 2013)

Skullush said:


> This is on my 20th birthday
> I will think about attending even though it's far away, I've kinda wanted to go to a midwest comp. Maybe I can fly out, we'll see



It would be awesome if you came, however; My usual competition goal would be a little harder to obtain.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 3, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Perhaps the MN gang will make an appearance.



I suppose we could! I already registered


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Just a little thing



The Indiana *2013* competition will be held in Fishers, Indiana on August 24, *2012*.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Spoiler: Just a little thing
> 
> 
> 
> The Indiana *2013* competition will be held in Fishers, Indiana on August 24, *2012*.



Corrected. Ugh. Thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 17, 2013)

If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 17, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.



*Raises hand*


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 17, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.



GRRRRRR I JUST CAME BACK FROM DETROIT

If there is anyone I can stay with or something, please let me know 

I would appreciate it. You would get a shoutout i guess?


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 17, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.



I would also possibly be down with that.


----------



## marvin2699 (Jul 17, 2013)

i think i will be able to make it from iowa


----------



## Mikel (Jul 17, 2013)

marvin2699 said:


> i think i will be able to make it from iowa



Wait, I'm not the only Iowa cuber??


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 18, 2013)

This competition is close enough to Michigan, it's the same distance away from me as Ann Arbor.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 18, 2013)

There's a 50/50 chance I'll be able to make it, but I won't know for sure for a few weeks. I'm going to head up to Michigan a few days before this competition and if I do decide to go, I'd like to carpool. I will either be in Brighton or Hillsdale, and I'll have my own car. PM if you're interested in arranging something. Kit?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2013)

emolover said:


> Oh boy, two days before I start at IU...



In that case, I may have to round up some Purdue cubers to come down with me so we can have an old fashioned rivalry.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 20, 2013)

Argh, since I moved to a new school district I'm starting school alot earlier than I would have if I hadn't moved. August 14th is my start date. Still, I'll try to get my mom to take me since it's in Indiana, where she lives.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 20, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.



This is when I wish I was older... I really want to go to this one but chances remain low...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2013)

I am going to this comp! I am so excited to finally meet some cubers!


----------



## Sarge (Jul 29, 2013)

Went last year when i didn't know anything really about cubing, had a wonderful time. Looking forward to this year, as I actually have knowledge of things. Like how to practice instead of ignoring cubing for 2 months prior, and to bring extra cash to spend on things. And this comp is literally a 30 minute drive at best for me, hopefully it'll be as awesome as last year.


----------



## KottenCube (Jul 29, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Wait, I'm not the only Iowa cuber??



And your forgetting about me Brandon!!!! How dare you!!!!!!


----------



## Skullush (Aug 1, 2013)

Registered. This is gonna be a long drive lol


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 1, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Registered. This is gonna be a long drive lol



SAKOWSKI!!!!!! Excited to see you again!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 1, 2013)

COREY KAWASAKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm going to try and make it out to this. Maybe or maybe not...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 5, 2013)

Registered...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 5, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'm going to try and make it out to this. Maybe or maybe not...



Please do this.


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

Is anyone from MN going that would be willing to drag me with? I know, long shot.. But with Minnesota nice you never know! We could split fees and such.. I really want to go but both of my parents are working that weekend. If anyone is willing to do this send me a PM please! Thanks..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 5, 2013)

Our current MN car is full :/


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 5, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> If anyone is coming from Michigan and would like to carpool, let me know.



Kit, would you be driving anywhere near or through Lansing Michigan for this? If so, (and if my mom lets me lol) I was wondering if I could catch a ride too?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll most likely be there with a buddy or two. Is there anyone in the area willing to house us?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2013)

KingTim: I don't want to speak completely for him, but I'm under the impression he'll have a full car (Himself, James Hildreth, Ryan DeLine, Justin Rausch, and Anthony Brooks).

Andrew: I think I'm going to be housing a fair amount of cubers already (as in roughly 10), however, if some decide to split a hotel or something I'd be glad to let you stay at my place. I'll post back in here if I find anything out.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 5, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I think I'm going to be housing a fair amount of cubers already (as in roughly 10)



I don't know if you're including us in this but I believe we're driving down Saturday morning...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought you were riding with Kit?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

I just sighed up for 3x3, 2x2, OH, clock, and Megaminx. BTW what is the cutoff time for Megaminx?


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 5, 2013)

Is Kit coming down Friday?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 5, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I thought you were riding with Kit?



We are, I believe James said we were going Saturday morning, but you can ask kit to make sure it doesn't matter to me either way...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I just sighed up for 3x3, 2x2, OH, clock, and Megaminx. BTW what is the cutoff time for Megaminx?



For all events other than 3x3x3 multiple blindfolded, there is a time limit (hard cutoff) of 10 minutes. If you exceed that time, you will be stopped and given a DNF and will not continue your solves for that event.

edit Megaminx (Avg of 5): Combined final; one of first 2 solves must be under 2:30 to do average of 5


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> For all events other than 3x3x3 multiple blindfolded, there is a time limit (hard cutoff) of 10 minutes. If you exceed that time, you will be stopped and given a DNF and will not continue your solves for that event.
> 
> edit Megaminx (Avg of 5): Combined final; one of first 2 solves must be under 2:30 to do average of 5



Well the Last time I competed in Megaminx was at USNATS2011 and there was a cutoff time of 5 min for megaminx.


----------



## Username (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Well the Last time I competed in Megaminx was at USNATS2011 and there was a cutoff time of 5 min for megaminx.



And? Cutoffs change from comp to comp


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Well the Last time I competed in Megaminx was at USNATS2011 and there was a cutoff time of 5 min for megaminx.



Sorry about that. I just copied and pasted what the website said


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Sorry about that. I just copied and pasted what the website said



Oh ok.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2013)

Oops - I need to fix that. Hard cutoffs where remaining solves are not allowed are no longer valid by the WCA rules. If you go over 10 minutes, your solve will be stopped, but you will still be allowed another solve, so it's less drastic. Sorry for the mistake - a cut and paste error from previous competitions.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh dang.. How many people do you have?



Him, Ryan Westhoff, Walker Welch, and myself.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

Is there anyone from Louisville, KY that I can carpool with?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 6, 2013)

So if the hard cut offs are 10min, and my first 7x7 solve is loke a 8:xy.xy does that mean I get to solve again cause its under the hard cut off?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> So if the hard cut offs are 10min, and my first 7x7 solve is loke a 8:xy.xy does that mean I get to solve again cause its under the hard cut off?



No, because 7x7 is a mean of 3 event. You must get your first solve under the soft cut-off to complete your mean.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Long shot, but my family has an odyssey that holds 6 easily, up to 7. If my parents were cool with it, maybe we could use that? I'm super desperate here haha..



Does it get 50 mpg?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, so afterparty. You guys are all coming to celebrate my birthday right?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 6, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Does it get 50 mpg?



I thought you would be more worried about mph than mpg.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I thought you would be more worried about mph than mpg.



If it were reasonable i would rather ride my bike there, but sadly it isn't. It's got a sport mode though lol


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll most likely be there with Chris Tran.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I see you have a Prius.. If it were up to me I'd bike haha. Ok new proposal. Is it one of you four driving or is there a parent? My dad's accord seats five..
> I feel so stupid even trying to make this work but I'm that desperate..



I will be driving and no it is a f****** prius. diesel jetta


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I stand corrected. Obviously there's no way to make it work, so just let me know if a spot opens at the last minute..



Sorry about it! :/ I would just wait until Cubetcha 2013.

Also, just curious. Who are you? (kclejeune) I figured I knew most active MN cubers.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I stand corrected. Obviously there's no way to make it work, so just let me know if a spot opens at the last minute..



Another issue we have is John Brechon will be in the car too. 
And at this point I don't think James LaChance has anymore room for anyone at his out.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh gosh you guys are going to be packed in there.. I'll probably skip this one then. JW do you have plans for Cubetcha this year?



Cubetcha will be held sometime on a saturday in October and will be held in Minneapolis like always. 
It will probably be announced fairly soon.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Another issue we have is John Brechon will be in the car too.
> And at this point I don't think James LaChance has anymore room for anyone at his out.



Be warned, his dog probably WILL try and eat you.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 6, 2013)

jms_gears1 said:


> Be warned, his dog probably WILL try and eat you.



Eat? Naw, play with relentlessly regardless if you're interested in playing? Yeahhhh.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

Dose anyone have a spare set of 55mm Zhanchi torpedos that I can have. the problem with my 55mm Zhanchi is that a friend gave me it for free and it did not come with torpedos. Popped alot the first few hays of having it I tightened it and it still pops I feal safer with the torpedos.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Dose anyone have a spare set of 55mm Zhanchi torpedos that I can have. the problem with my 55mm Zhanchi is that a friend gave me it for free and it did not come with torpedos. Popped alot the first few hays of having it I tightened it and it still pops I feal safer with the torpedos.



I have an extra set that you can have. Just be sure to send me a PM so I remember to bring them


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I have an extra set that you can have. Just be sure to send me a PM so I remember to bring them



Thanks


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a 4x4 I could borrow? I over modded my SS 4v4 :/ and I'd really appreciate it if someone could loan me one for the comp. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Does anyone have a 4x4 I could borrow? I over modded my SS 4v4 :/ and I'd really appreciate it if someone could loan me one for the comp. Thanks!



I could let you use the Maru 4x4 that you sent me in the trade of the Ghosthand 5x5.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Does anyone have a 4x4 I could borrow? I over modded my SS 4v4 :/ and I'd really appreciate it if someone could loan me one for the comp. Thanks!



I have a lan lan and a YJ 4x4 I could bring if you want to use them. They aren't that great but still they are better than nothing


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 6, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I have a lan lan and a YJ 4x4 I could bring if you want to use them. They aren't that great but still they are better than nothing



which is better between the two?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> which is better between the two?



The lan lan. It is smooth in turning but just sucks at corner cutting


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> The lan lan. It is smooth in turning but just sucks at corner cutting



I'll take my chances with that thank you very much. white or black?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I'll take my chances with that thank you very much. white or black?



No problem!  Black


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2013)

I may or may not make an appearance at this competition.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2013)

God said:


> I may or may not make an appearance at this competition.



Wow, so God exists. I'll have to convert to Christianity now or what?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

God said:


> I may or may not make an appearance at this competition.



But you're God you should be everywhere  Also since you're God does that mean you can always solve a cube in 20 moves or less every time? jk


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 7, 2013)

God said:


> I may or may not make an appearance at this competition.



I want you to be there to give me good luck.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 7, 2013)

God said:


> I may or may not make an appearance at this competition.



Are you gonna do 3 separate registrations?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2013)

And here come all the Christian mockery jokes...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 7, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Are you gonna do 3 separate registrations?



I get it due to the old Prayer that includes this line "The Father, The Son, and The Holy Spirit"


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> And here come all the Christian mockery jokes...



I am a Christian as well I just made a small joke....


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2013)

You guys should convince me to come. It would be my first competition. I am not very good at speedsolving.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 7, 2013)

God said:


> You guys should convince me to come. It would be my first competition. I am not very good at speedsolving.



If you show up I'll give you a high five.


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> If you show up I'll give you a high five.



I guess I will go.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> If you show up I'll give you a high five.



That is indeed a good reason to go but a better reason is he will get to meet me, the greatest waffle that ever lived...


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> That is indeed a good reason to go but a better reason is he will get to meet me, the greatest waffle that ever lived...


Maybe I will meet you. You will have to find me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 7, 2013)

John Brechon: You're going down in 2x2! I know all of like 10 CLL's, that plus a little luck and PEACE OUT! 2 bow tie / L, 2 chameleon / T, 2 Pi, can recognize good/bad sune/antisune, and can prevent antisune, peace bud


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> John Brechon: You're going down in 2x2!



I got $20 on John


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 7, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> John Brechon: You're going down in 2x2! I know all of like 10 CLL's, that plus a little luck and PEACE OUT! 2 bow tie / L, 2 chameleon / T, 2 Pi, can recognize good/bad sune/antisune, and can prevent antisune, peace bud


I wish you good luck.



TeddyKGB said:


> I got $20 on John


Thanks for the support!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm putting money on LaChance.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 7, 2013)

John: If you'd stop getting lucky scrambles and I could start getting some lucky Ortega scrambles the tables would be so turned.

Ryan: Thanks for the support 

Chris: Thanks for the support! maybe if you don't WR we can switch scorecards?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 7, 2013)

Anthony brooks better be here so I can beat him.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 7, 2013)

Not going to lie, I'm really hoping for a 3 move bar face to the easy EG1 pi case (ortega ftw) because John doesn't know EG1/Ortega, but that case is always a fast solve for me 

Andrew: He's registered


----------



## KottenCube (Aug 8, 2013)

How are cutoffs for regular 3BLD going to work in this competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> How are cutoffs for regular 3BLD going to work in this competition?



I actually intend to not have any cutoffs, and will allow stopwatches if you want one. We reserve the right to move a particularly slow solver off the main stations to the side room if they try more than one attempt.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

Will this be in the same room as the past 2 years?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will this be in the same room as the past 2 years?



Yes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes.



Thanks that will make it alot easier for me to find it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 8, 2013)

The biggest thing I'm looking forward to is meeting Mike again <3.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 8, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> The biggest thing I'm looking forward to is meeting Mike again <3.



You should be looking forward to meeting me...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm working on a long term project that I need help with. The project is to try to get everyone to sign one of my Speedstack mats every comp that I go to. Who wants to sign it?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> You should be looking forward to meeting me...



I'm excited to meet you! I missed meeting you and your beard at Treetown


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm working on a long term project that I need help with. The project is to try to get everyone to sign one of my Speedstack mats every comp that I go to. Who wants to sign it?



Um, I might sign it when I give you the torpedoes idk though


Also, you all should be excited to meet the greatest waffle ever. Not everyone has that honor... jk


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Um, I might sign it when I give you the torpedoes idk though
> 
> 
> Also, you all should be excited to meet the greatest waffle ever. Not everyone has that honor... jk



Cool


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 8, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I'm excited to meet you! I missed meeting you and your beard at Treetown



The beard is pretty epic...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Aug 8, 2013)

I would like to come as well, I gotta see what's going on then but this definitely sounds fun!


----------



## Carson (Aug 8, 2013)

I may be able to make it to this one. Kinda depends on the little one...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2013)

Andrew, I hope you know I'm gonna harass the crap out of you about CubeCast and your promise to me


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

Carson! YES! PLEASE COME!


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

I posted this in the chat on the competiton website but I'm gonna post it here just to be sure. Could whoever can change my registration to include 7x7, OH, and megaminx? Even though I probably won't make the cut offs I'd still like to try. Thanks!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

I may be selling a few cubes while at this comp so here is a list of ones I MIGHT sell (keep that in mind that I am not 100% sure yet) If anyone wants pics or anything let me know

V-Cube 2 Black. Stickers are not that great 5$ (*on hold*)
V2 Megaminx White Only 20 or so solves done. Some yellow stickers are messed up but the rest are fine 11$
55MM Zhanchi Black. Stickers are pretty good and I removed the torpedos (*on hold*)
Lingyun V2 Black. Stickers are not great 8$ (*on hold*)

I may add more to this and like I said I am still not sure if I will be able to sell them


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

If you have a login just login and go to the registration page and change it yourself.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I may be selling a few cubes while at this comp so here is a list of ones I MIGHT sell (keep that in mind that I am not 100% sure yet) If anyone wants pics or anything let me know
> 
> V-Cube 2 Black. Stickers are not that great
> MF8 V2 Megaminx White Only 20 or so solves done. Some yellow stickers are messed up but the rest are fine
> ...


Depending on price I'll take the zhanchi. 



fatboyxpc said:


> If you have a login just login and go to the registration page and change it yourself.


And I don't think I do have a login. And I forgot which email I used to create my cubing USA account


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Depending on price I'll take the zhanchi.



Um, how's 8$ sound? It costs 12$ new so I think that 8$ is pretty fair


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Um, how's 8$ sound? It costs 12$ new so I think that 8$ is pretty fair



Deal.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome! I will set it aside for you!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Lingyun V2 Black. Stickers are not great 8$



I'll take it.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> I'll take it.



Awesome!


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Aug 8, 2013)

Is the V-Cube 2 Pillowed?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Is the V-Cube 2 Pillowed?



No, it is cubic


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> No, it is cubic



ok thanks my brother wanted a pillowed for some reason so i dont think i will buy it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: sub 2
3x3: sub 10 (honestly, at this point I want sub 9.5)
4x4: Assuming I find a cube to practice on, sub 45
7x7: sub 4

I don't even know what else there is. Haha.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals: 

2x2: 2.01 average (but seriously folks, more like sub 4)
3x3: sub 12
4x4: sub 55
5x5: sub 1:45
7x7: low 5
BLD: success 
MBLD: 2/2 sub 10
OH: lolOH
Megaminx: sub 1:45
Square-1: sub 14, sub 11 single
clock: sub 10


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> ok thanks my brother wanted a pillowed for some reason so i dont think i will buy it.



Okay, that is fine!


I already posted these in the goals thread but why not be a copy cat and post them here... jk

Comp goals:

2x2 sub 5 maybe but I myself am not a fan of 2x2 so it does not matter.....
3x3 sub 13.5 avg
4x4 sub 55 avg
5x5 sub 1:40 avg
7x7 sub 5 single
3bld just a success 
megaminx sub 1:30 avg
OH sub 35 I guess but I don't care about OH 

And I will add place in one event

Another thing I will add is a single 3x3 solve faster than 8.53. If I get that it will mean I will have the fastest 3x3 single by a female. I doubt I will get it though


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I may be selling a few cubes while at this comp so here is a list of ones I MIGHT sell (keep that in mind that I am not 100% sure yet) If anyone wants pics or anything let me know
> 
> V-Cube 2 Black. Stickers are not that great 5$
> MF8 V2 Megaminx White Only 20 or so solves done. Some yellow stickers are messed up but the rest are fine 11$
> ...



I might buy the v-cube 2x2 I will have to try it to see if I really want it.

goals
Clock: Make the top 5
2x2: Make it into round 2 with a 8.5 Sec AVG
3x3: get a sub 35 sec AVG
OH: get a 1:13.xx AVG
Megaminx: beat cutoff time


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2



Is this single or average?



Nathan Dwyer said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: 2.01 average



$100 if you do.



SirWaffle said:


> but who cares about 2x2



You better watch who you say that in front of.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> And I don't think I do have a login. And I forgot which email I used to create my cubing USA account



If you created a cubingUSA account then you have a login. I just sent you a message via cubingusa and you should receive it in your email. Since you don't remember which email, just go check all of them until you see something from cubingusa. Don't forget to check the spam folder!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I might buy the v-cube 2x2 I will have to try it to see if I really want it.



Okay but if someone says they will buy it for sure I will sell it to them just as a fair warning


TeddyKGB said:


> You better watch who you say that in front of.



Yeah, I probably shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay but if someone says they will buy it for sure I will sell it to them just as a fair warning



Ok thats fine.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals!

2x2: sub-5 average and hopefully make it to final round
3x3: sub 17 average and sub 14 single, and make it OUT of the first round
4x4: sub 1:20 average and sub 1 single (lolno) and make it to the second round(is there gonna be a second round..?)
5x5: sub 2:30 average and sub 2 single
7x7: sub 8 single at least since I wont be making the cut off
Megaminx: sub 4 minute single? (never really practiced megaminx before so..)
OH: sub 1 single 

And also some not cubing goals:
-Meet TeddyKGB's beard 
-Shake hands with Anthony Brooks


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Is this single or average?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Single of course. Nobody cares about average. It's too easy.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals:

2x2 - sub-LaChance
5x5 - get an average
Clock - win
Feet - don't laugh at the event
MBLD - 3/3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2 - sub-LaChance


So sub-Brechon, then? 



kippy33 said:


> Feet - don't laugh at the event


I need to make sure we have a judge on you to watch through the whole event.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Feet - don't laugh at the event



+1 to this!


Another thing I will add is a single 3x3 solve faster than 8.53. If I get that it will mean I will have the fastest 3x3 single by a female. I doubt I will get it though but I can certainly hope...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 8, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> And also some not cubing goals:
> -Meet TeddyKGB's beard



Indeed



kippy33 said:


> Goals:
> 2x2 - sub-LaChance



$1 if you do...


----------



## Skullush (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals
- Lucky 2x2 single
- Sub-10 3x3 single
- Sub-12.5 3x3 avg
- Sub-1:50 5x5 avg
- Lucky OH single
- Miraculous sub-50 3BLD single
- Sub-1 3BLD mean of 3
- >11 points in multi


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> 2x2 - sub-LaChance



Loser buys winner's dinner? Mike, you better hook me up with some good Ortega scrambles...means lots of low move (0-3) faces with a bar in back 

Goal of mine: Make Chris Olson crap himself when getting on 465 on the way to the competition


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 8, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Loser buys winner's dinner? Mike, you better hook me up with some good Ortega scrambles...means lots of low move (0-3) faces with a bar in back
> 
> Goal of mine: Make Chris Olson crap himself when getting on 465 on the way to the competition



Deal. Better start practicing 2x2.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

What are you averaging right now? I'm getting 4-4.5 right now.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goal for the whole competition: Not be sober


----------



## KottenCube (Aug 8, 2013)

Goals:

2x2 sub 6, sub 3 single
3x3 sub 20, sub 17 single
OH sub 50, sub 40 single
4x4 sub 1:40, sub 1:30 single
5x5 sub 3 single, get an average
7x7 sub 8:30 single
BLD sub 5
MBLD 3/3
Megaminx sub 4 single
Clock sub 20 average and sub 18 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> +1 to this!
> 
> 
> Another thing I will add is a single 3x3 solve faster than 8.53. If I get that it will mean I will have the fastest 3x3 single by a female. I doubt I will get it though but I can certainly hope...



Wat. You're a female?



fatboyxpc said:


> Loser buys winner's dinner? Mike, you better hook me up with some good Ortega scrambles...means lots of low move (0-3) faces with a bar in back
> 
> Goal of mine: Make Chris Olson crap himself when getting on 465 on the way to the competition



Uhh...I'm scared. :/



jokerman5656 said:


> Goal for the whole competition: Not be sober



This could be fun.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wat. You're a female?
> .



Yes, I am! Doesn't anyone ever read a profile? That is what they are there for!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Yes, I am! Doesn't anyone ever read a profile? That is what they are there for!



This is what comes of putting "sir" in your username.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> This is what comes of putting "sir" in your username.



I know, I really do regret choosing the username that I did.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 8, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Goal for the whole competition: Not be sober



Good thing you're staying with me, I can facilitate this :-D

Another goal: prevent Chris from breaking somebody's fingers.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2013)

Why would I break someone's fingers?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why would I break someone's fingers?



Whoops, other Chris, should have specified  Chris Braiedy should remember what I'm talking about!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Whoops, other Chris, should have specified  Chris Braiedy should remember what I'm talking about!



Is that guy gonna be there? I like that guy and I've never even met him!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Is that guy gonna be there? I like that guy and I've never even met him!



Yeah, he's jokerman who wants to not be sober.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope to get sub 1 min for OH I just recently got an OH PB and the time was 58.08. I hope I get a Lucky scramble like I did at the first Fishers, IN that gave me the 1:08.68 PB.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Andrew, I hope you know I'm gonna harass the crap out of you about CubeCast and your promise to me



What promise?


----------



## JackJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe. I definitely want to anyway.


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Whoops, other Chris, should have specified  Chris Braiedy should remember what I'm talking about!



Lol.


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why would I break someone's fingers?



LaChance thinks the only way you'll beat him is if you break his fingers. It's possible he's delusional.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> What promise?



On one of the CubeCasts I asked "What does it take to get on this freaking show?"
And you said "If you break a WR you can be on"

Well, I've broken 2x2 WR two times now  haha.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

Bizarro said:


> LaChance thinks the only way you'll beat him is if you break his fingers. It's possible he's delusional.



I really hope you don't forget the story I told you.


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I really hope you don't forget the story I told you.



Haha sure won't.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

I will bring my Ultimate modded SS 4x4 and 5x5 for you all to try.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, I'm going to make an appearance. Feet NAR here I come.

Goals:

2x2: Sub-2.9 and podium. I could've gotten like a 2.7-2.8 average in round 3 at world's if I didn't fail the 1 look on the last solve, but of course, 3.00 average  And sub2 single, I'm really freaking mad that I've been close a ton of times. 

3x3: sub-11 average again. I have done it before at tree town but that day was just a really insane day for me. And sub-8.99 (comp pb) single. 

4x4: sub 53.3 average (random number lol) and sub 43 single. I had a 41 at world's but that was just insane. 

5x5: sub 2 average (I have 2:00.03 like wth) and sub 1:50 single

7x7: idc but sub 6:30 average and sub 6 single I guess. 

BLD: oh god. Sub 2 success -_-

OH: sub 22 average and sub 17 single

Megaminx!: sub 1:22 average and sub 1:16 single

Sq-1: idc but sub 28.5 average and sub 23 single

Multi BLD: at least 4 points -_-

Feet: sub 45 average NAR and sub 39 single NAR (no more nerves, I promise) 

Proud to not compete in an event for once (clock, I got bored of this silly thing)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright, I'm going to make an appearance. Feet NAR here I come.



Sweet!  Good luck on that NAR!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Sweet!  Good luck on that NAR!



Thanks!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike I'm begging you for 3 move ortega face scrambles in 2x2, I'm doing so well today! I had a sub3 LBL single, sub3 face + oll skip + double j perm single, a sub4 ortega average, just please give me some scrambles like this!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Mike I'm begging you for 3 move ortega face scrambles in 2x2, I'm doing so well today! I had a sub3 LBL single, sub3 face + oll skip + double j perm single, a sub4 ortega average, just please give me some scrambles like this!



I doubt that would happen besides if there is a scramble like that then everyone will get it. Also if that scramble did show up Olson would have an advantage to get the 2x2 WR single.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I doubt that would happen besides if there is a scramble like that then everyone will get it.



The difference is that John doesn't normally do Ortega. He usually does CLL. At Tree Town he opted for CLL every scramble of round 2 even though 4 of them had 3 move faces.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> The difference is that John doesn't normally do Ortega. He usually does CLL. At Tree Town he opted for CLL every scramble of round 2 even though 4 of them had 3 move faces.



The real difference is, he still beat you...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> The real difference is, he still beat you...



That's not the point!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are the puzzles that I'm going to use:
2x2: white WitTwo v1 with Cubesmith halfbrights
3x3: My Super smooth modded white Panshi with IZO super brights
3x3OH: My Modded epic white 57mm Zhanchi with IZO super brights
Megaminx: My really good modded black Dayan Megaminx with standard Dayan stickers
Clock: the Magic clock that came from Wallbuys


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 10, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Is that guy gonna be there? I like that guy and I've never even met him!



Usually i hate everybody but for now i like you. Unless you go stupid, then I'll hate you. 

Or if you post the puzzles you are going to use. I'll hate you for that too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 10, 2013)

I did quite a bit of eg-1 at tree town, those scrambles were lovely but of course I got a 5 second solve in the finals. Thankfully, I didn't mess up _too_ bad.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 10, 2013)

My main goal is to get a sub-7 7x7 single to make the cut-off. I've probably done more 7x7 solves this week than I have this whole year so far. I am still averaging 7:30 though. I don't know how I can be so slow


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2013)

Mikel said:


> My main goal is to get a sub-7 7x7 single to make the cut-off. I've probably done more 7x7 solves this week than I have this whole year so far. I am still averaging 7:30 though. I don't know how I can be so slow



I don't think I've ever had a sub-15 minute 7x7 solve, so don't feel too bad. although if I had to bet I'd say you've probably done more 7x7 solves this week than I have in my life...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope to get a Sub-30 sec 3x3 single or even beat my new 23.27 BP


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Goal for the whole competition: Not be sober


This is also my goal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2013)

You guys are scaring me. I don't want to be a party pooper, but please remember there will be a lot of younger competitors (and their parents) there, and it is a (very nice) public library. I expect decent behavior. (At the venue, anyway.)


----------



## Carson (Aug 11, 2013)

Goals:

-Find a way to avoid making it obvious that I haven't really cubed in like a year.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 11, 2013)

okay i won't be totally drunk just buzzed enough to not hate everyone. sound fair mike?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> okay i won't be totally drunk just buzzed enough to not hate everyone. sound fair mike?



 I'm fine with it as long as you behave decently at the venue. What you do when you're not at the venue is none of my business, though. 

I would recommend putting at least a little distance between yourself and the venue before you do too much - the library shares the Fishers Police parking lot.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm fine with it as long as you behave decently at the venue. What you do when you're not at the venue is none of my business, though.
> 
> I would recommend putting at least a little distance between yourself and the venue before you do too much - *the library shares the Fishers Police parking lot.*



Good information to know


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

My main few Goals are:
1. Meet new people
2. Meet old friends
3. Have fun
4. Do well


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike, I can purchase shock collars for Chris B and JT if need be. They'd be perfect guinea pigs to see if they're too strong to use on my dog after testing them out  Mixing fun with the ability to keep these guys in line?! Count me in!


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 4 avg
3x3 Sub: 24 avg
4x4: Make cutoff
also anyone want to do a team factory solve for 2x2?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> also anyone want to do a team factory solve for 2x2?



What 2x2 method do you use?


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What 2x2 method do you use?



cll and fridrich


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> cll and fridrich



I use Fridrich with Full OLL and not full PLL


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 12, 2013)

what do you avg?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

I AVG around 9.5 sec on 2x2.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 12, 2013)

oh i avg 3-4 secs


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2013)

I will be Selling/trading puzzles:

A red and white 15 puzzle for $5/trade
Black Maru 4x4 V1 for $10/trade
2 super Mario 64 mazes that came from Taco Bell 1997 each are $5/trade. I can only find one of the mazes right now. I will bring both mazes if I can find the other one.


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 13, 2013)

do you have a shengshou 5x5 you would be willing to possibly sell to me.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2013)

marvin2699 said:


> do you have a shengshou 5x5 you would be willing to possibly sell to me.



Sorry I only have 1 Shengshou 5x5 and it's my main and not for sale.


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Sarge (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll be selling some puzzles at the comp. I've got a somewhat-ruined SS 4x4v4 for sale (slighty over-modded. Turns good, but one center piece has the tendency to pop), a sticker Guhong v1, an SS Mirror Blocks (prolly just for a cheap trade. It cuts nearly 45 on all sides, though...), a DianSheng Axis/Axel cube and a QJ Megaminx. All for sale or trade. Preferably trade, mostly cause I want more puzzles. If I do end up taking cash, they'll all be pretty cheap. I'm excited for this comp though, as last year I didn't bring any cash at all with me. I'm making sure to bring some this time, so I can actually buy things.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> SS Mirror Blocks prolly just for a cheap trade



Would you take a V cube2 for that?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'll be selling some puzzles at the comp. I've got a somewhat-ruined SS 4x4v4 for sale (slighty over-modded. Turns good, but one center piece has the tendency to pop), a sticker Guhong v1, an SS Mirror Blocks (prolly just for a cheap trade. It cuts nearly 45 on all sides, though...), a DianSheng Axis/Axel cube and a QJ Megaminx. All for sale or trade. Preferably trade, mostly cause I want more puzzles. If I do end up taking cash, they'll all be pretty cheap. I'm excited for this comp though, as last year I didn't bring any cash at all with me. I'm making sure to bring some this time, so I can actually buy things.



would you take a Maru 4x4 for the Axis cube or the mirror cube?


----------



## Sarge (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Would you take a V cube2 for that?



I would very much so. The only issue with the ShengShou mirror blocks is that it is unstickered at the moment. I know you can get Mirror block stickers off Cubesmith or Tribox or something, but the puzzle still solves the same (yay for monochromatic puzzles~).



Michael Womack said:


> would you take a Maru 4x4 for the Axis cube or the mirror cube?



I'd take it for the axis. I'm apparently trading the Mirror blocks for a VC2.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I would very much so. The only issue with the ShengShou mirror blocks is that it is unstickered at the moment. I know you can get Mirror block stickers off Cubesmith or Tribox or something, but the puzzle still solves the same (yay for monochromatic puzzles~).



Okay, that's fine if it doesn't have stickers. Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'd take it for the axis. I'm apparently trading the Mirror blocks for a VC2.



Ya


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

I only have the mf8 white megaminx left to sell/trade I'll take 11$ or offer a fair trade


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I only have the mf8 white megaminx left to sell/trade I'll take 11$ or offer a fair trade



still saving the 55mm zhanchi torpedos for me?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> still saving the 55mm zhanchi torpedos for me?



Yup! I have everything I am selling/trading set aside!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Yup! I have everything I am selling/trading set aside!



Cool thanks Waffle


----------



## Sarge (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay, that's fine if it doesn't have stickers. Thanks for the trade!



No problem.

Oh shoot, I forgot to mention. I've got a 57mm white Zhanchi that is lacking a core. I think I still have all the hardware for it, but if anybody has a spare core/hardware for sale I'd love to pick it up for cash or trade.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot to mention. I've got a 57mm white Zhanchi that is lacking a core. I think I still have all the hardware for it, but if anybody has a spare core/hardware for sale I'd love to pick it up for cash or trade.



I have a lunhui core and hardware



Michael Womack said:


> Cool thanks Waffle



No problem!


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone have a clock that they would be willing to sell/trade?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Does anyone have a clock that they would be willing to sell/trade?



I wish


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Does anyone have a clock that they would be willing to sell/trade?



I have one that works but not very well. I can trade it for something cheap if ya want


----------



## Sarge (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I have a lunhui core and hardware



That would do marvelously. If you could hold onto those for me, I'd be forever in your debt.
Also, I'll have my remaining 6-7ccs of Lubicle on hand if anybody needs a touch-up before competing.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarge said:


> That would do marvelously. If you could hold onto those for me, I'd be forever in your debt.
> Also, I'll have my remaining 6-7ccs of Lubicle on hand if anybody needs a touch-up before competing.



lol its no problem at all!


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I have one that works but not very well. I can trade it for something cheap if ya want



No thanks...I think I will just buy one.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> No thanks...I think I will just buy one.



Okay, that is fine


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 15, 2013)

Sir waffle is an inhumane clock murderer. She murdered her innocent clock in cold blood. She is a monster -_-


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Sir waffle is an inhumane clock murderer. She murdered her innocent clock in cold blood. She is a monster -_-



lolollololol Well the guy didn't want it anyway......


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 15, 2013)

any one have a ss 5x5 they would sell


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone selling a stackmat timer?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2013)

I am looking to buy some 3x3's for multi. Preferably not Rubik's Brands. If you have any old Dayan's or something with decent turning you want to get rid of, let me know.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I am looking to buy some 3x3's for multi. Preferably not Rubik's Brands. If you have any old Dayan's or something with decent turning you want to get rid of, let me know.



I don't have any to sell to you but I can let you barrow some.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't have any to sell to you but I can let you barrow some.



I think I have enough for the competition, but its always a good idea to stock up for the future.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I'm interested in buying good cheap cubes for multi. I only have 2 cubes for multi so all I know I can do is 2 in multi...lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Yeah I'm interested in buying good cheap cubes for multi. I only have 2 cubes for multi so all I know I can do is 2 in multi...lol



I can let you barrow some of mine.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I can let you barrow some of mine.



He said he wants to buy cubes, not barrow them.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> He said he wants to buy cubes, not barrow them.



you don't decide for him


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> you don't decide for him



Yeah he does... Mikel is his dad lol.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Yeah he does... Mikel is his dad lol.



Shut up Noah Besides they don't live together Besides I can tell on you to Albert on FB


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Besides I can tell on you to Albert on FB




I literally can't stop laughing right now.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Besides I can tell on you to Albert on FB



That'll work.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

I got this weird Black Fangshi 57mm that I want everyone to try and give me there opinions on it.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I am looking to buy some 3x3's for multi. Preferably not Rubik's Brands. If you have any old Dayan's or something with decent turning you want to get rid of, let me know.



If you get NAR I'll buy you the amount of cubes that you had successful...


----------



## cubeone (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'll be selling some puzzles at the comp. I've got a somewhat-ruined SS 4x4v4 for sale (slighty over-modded. Turns good, but one center piece has the tendency to pop), a sticker Guhong v1, an SS Mirror Blocks (prolly just for a cheap trade. It cuts nearly 45 on all sides, though...), a DianSheng Axis/Axel cube and a QJ Megaminx. All for sale or trade. Preferably trade, mostly cause I want more puzzles. If I do end up taking cash, they'll all be pretty cheap. I'm excited for this comp though, as last year I didn't bring any cash at all with me. I'm making sure to bring some this time, so I can actually buy things.


What condition is the guhong in?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 16, 2013)

If you're selling cheap speed 3x3s at this competition private message me:3 It's too hard to coordinate sales on the thread.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm excited!!! Ready for a day full of fun and cubes!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 16, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I'm excited!!! Ready for a day full of fun and cubes!



That it will be, my friend! 82 people signed up last time I checked! It's gonna be packed! Are you doing 4x4? The cutoff is. 2 minutes at this comp not 1:30 like last time.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 16, 2013)

Are there any people attending that would be willing to sell or trade cuboids??? 
Any cuboids other than the 4x4x6, 3x3x2, and 3x3x4. I will be bringing all my cubes
And most will be up to trade. Message me if you have any cuboids!
Also I'm looking for wacky, odd, or different twisty puzzles! Message me about any of those you are willing to part with. 
OK thanks!


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 16, 2013)

No...don't want to waste peoples time and I didn't learn yet...couldn't find time.


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 16, 2013)

anyone selling ss 5x5?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

marvin2699 said:


> anyone selling ss 5x5?



You don't have to keep posting the same thing over and over every day.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Not everyone looks more than a page into the thread. Cut him slack, it's like bumping a BST.



True but he is still new to the form


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> True but he is still new to the form


 what does this have to do with anything


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

marvin2699 said:


> what does this have to do with anything



I'm just reminding you of some of the rules


----------



## Sarge (Aug 16, 2013)

cubeone said:


> What condition is the guhong in?



Pretty good. Turns near frictionless, could be a tad tighter to stop some popping. The only "issue" is that it has a black Zhanchi center on the green side. But you can't tell visually or through turning, it doesn't affect the cube at all.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

Totally wish I was going. So many awesome people are going to be there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Totally wish I was going. So many awesome people are going to be there.



So...come?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Totally wish I was going. So many awesome people are going to be there.



You mean me right? I am just super awesome, everyone wants to meet me! I am kidding 

But um I was wondering does anyone have an aurora they are willing to sell or trade? I'd really like to get a second one.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> So...come?


It's not like I can drive there myself. After worlds my parents are pretty sick of competitions. 


SirWaffle said:


> You mean me right? I am just super awesome, everyone wants to meet me! I am kidding


Of course I meant you. Who else?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Totally wish I was going. So many awesome people are going to be there.



I guess you going to miss out on trying my awesome modded SS 4x4.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I guess you going to miss out on trying my awesome modded SS 4x4.



I don't think that's his biggest concern atm...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I don't think that's his biggest concern atm...



But still he would miss out on the opportunity.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I don't think that's his biggest concern atm...



I think it is, this is the opportunity of a lifetime...


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 16, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I think it is, this is the opportunity of a lifetime...



Yeah, I'm thinking about spending the entire non-competing portion just playing with dat cube.

Great way to enjoy my stay.


----------



## Carson (Aug 16, 2013)

New rule: anyone else that registers MUST be slower than me in each event in which I am competing.

-thank you-


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Carson said:


> New rule: anyone else that registers MUST be slower than me in each event in which I am competing.
> 
> -thank you-



How come?


----------



## Carson (Aug 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How come?



I am gradually being bumped down the psych sheet. 

And just between us... I'm slower now than my WCA times would seem to indicate.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2013)

Carson said:


> I am gradually being bumped down the psych sheet.
> 
> And just between us... I'm slower now than my WCA times would seem to indicate.



WOW

Any one want to buy my Siamese cube? it was made from 2 63mm sparkley stickerd 3x3s that came from Dollar Tree I lubed them with lubix type lube. I'm willing to sell it for $5.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> It's not like I can drive there myself. After worlds my parents are pretty sick of competitions.



I keep forgetting you're only 13. I know that bobby krupa lives around Dayton, maybe hit him up?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW
> 
> Any one want to buy my Siamese cube? it was made from 2 63mm sparkley stickerd 3x3s that came from Dollar Tree I lubed them with lubix type lube. I'm willing to sell it for $5.



I'll buy that for what its worth!!



Spoiler



NOTHING


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I keep forgetting you're only 13. I know that bobby krupa lives around Dayton, maybe hit him up?



BRADS IS ONLY 13!?!?!?!?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> BRADS IS ONLY 13!?!?!?!?



You're an old man compared to him...


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> BRADS IS ONLY 13!?!?!?!?


Turned 14 this week actually.


----------



## cubeone (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anybody have a guhong v2 they'd be willing to sell/trade?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry for a bump again but, I still have the white MF8 v2 megaminx for sale/trade and I am looking for a shengshou aurora black or white it doesn't matter I just want a second one.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Turned 14 this week actually.



What on earth. All you young kids are so fast -___- I thought you were 18.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wait Chris aren't you like 16?



20


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 20


Lies...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 20



Yea right. He is actually 17


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm so happy. The psych sheet puts me in the top 50% of participants, even though I'm slow. Yay!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 17, 2013)

Since 87 people are registered are the soft cutoffs going to get smaller?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am in favor of making cut offs harder so that a potential 3rd round of 2x2 can happen.
*wink wink nudge nudge* Mike.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 20



Wut, you're 20? I thought you were 15.....


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 17, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Wut, you're 20? I thought you were 15.....





TheDubDubJr said:


> Yea right. He is actually 17


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

I was listening to Cube Cast Season 1, the episode where Mike Hughey was a guest. In the episode, Andrew Kang challenged Mike to a race to see if Mike could get an official sub-20 average on 3x3 speed before Andrew got an official 3x3 BLD success. I noticed that even after 3 years have passed, neither have finished their goal. If Andrew does end up coming to this competition, I expect him to do 3x3 BLD, so that the race can be finished one way or the other.


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 17, 2013)

I won't be able to make it this year...Too far of a drive, and I think I'm busy.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 18, 2013)

I am so ready for Indiana!

I just got a 3:44.45 7x7 PB


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I am so ready for Indiana!
> 
> I just got a 3:44.45 7x7 PB



I doubt I could do first two centers in that time.........I hate you.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2013)

Will there be any Special/mystery events this year?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will there be any Special/mystery events this year?



I'll probably have something planned just in case for a mystery event, but it looks unlikely that I'll be able to use it due to the incredibly high turnout (assuming the people who signed up all attend).

The turnout is looking to be incredibly high again this year. I'd like to ask everyone to please do all you can to help us out. Please do not do any practice solving at the front tables with displays; we'll need to be able to use them as soon as possible, and we'll try to keep them all busy all day. The area on the stage is to be used for multiBLD in the morning - please do not sit up there at the start - leave the area free for multiBLD. If you're not actively solving or watching someone solve during 3x3x3, you may want to consider going out into the hall or into the library while you wait for your next solving time. It's going to be very crowded!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'll probably have something planned just in case for a mystery event, but it looks unlikely that I'll be able to use it due to the incredibly high turnout (assuming the people who signed up all attend).
> 
> The turnout is looking to be incredibly high again this year. I'd like to ask everyone to please do all you can to help us out. Please do not do any practice solving at the front tables with displays; we'll need to be able to use them as soon as possible, and we'll try to keep them all busy all day. The area on the stage is to be used for multiBLD in the morning - please do not sit up there at the start - leave the area free for multiBLD. If you're not actively solving or watching someone solve during 3x3x3, you may want to consider going out into the hall or into the library while you wait for your next solving time. It's going to be very crowded!



Thanks BTW I remember how it was the past 2 years.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it possible that anyone has a white v-cube 7 core that they would be willing to sell to me? If someone did I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 18, 2013)

Do winners get different prizes than 2nd/3rd place? Because last time it was all the same.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 18, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Is it possible that anyone has a white v-cube 7 core that they would be willing to sell to me? If someone did I'd really appreciate it.



I have a whole V7 that I don't use if you want it?


----------



## bambinabonita (Aug 18, 2013)

What are prizes?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 18, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I have a whole V7 that I don't use if you want it?



Is it pretty decent? Cause the one I have is good too it just needs a core


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Is it pretty decent? Cause the one I have is good too it just needs a core



If it doesn't have a core I can promise you, it's not good...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Do winners get different prizes than 2nd/3rd place? Because last time it was all the same.



They're pretty much the same; they just say what place they are (like last time). Trophies this time.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2013)

Any one have a spare set of WitTwo stickers that I can have?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Trophies this time.





Yay!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Trophies this time.



DO THEY SPIN?!



Spoiler


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty pumped for this! Sad that I haven't been able to practice.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2013)

I know that I already said this in this thread about a week ago but I would like everyone to sign my Stackmat.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I know that I already said this in this thread about a week ago but I would like everyone to sign my Stackmat.



You already said that, about a week ago...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> You already said that, about a week ago...



Did you read all of my post?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 19, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Is it pretty decent? Cause the one I have is good too it just needs a core



Its good. Obviously not the best cube in the world but it turns fine.



Michael Womack said:


> Did you read all of my post?



Everyone who sees the first one is probably going to see it the second time.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Everyone who sees the first one is probably going to see it the second time.



I was just reminding everyone and there are some other people who joined in way after I first posted it.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Its good. Obviously not the best cube in the world but it turns fine.



Are you wanting to sell it or give it away?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 19, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Are you wanting to sell it or give it away?



I would be willing to sell it. But not for very much. How does $15 sound?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I would be willing to sell it. But not for very much. How does $15 sound?



I'll definitely think about it! Will you bring it to the comp?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 19, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I am looking to buy some 3x3's for multi. Preferably not Rubik's Brands. If you have any old Dayan's or something with decent turning you want to get rid of, let me know.



How much are you thinking of for each one?
I might be able to help you out.
You should email me cuz I'm not on these forums that often.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 19, 2013)

So less than a week away from the comp and I go and burn the crap out of my hand with boiling water. Woot :I


----------



## DistinctThought (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there still a SS 4x4 up for sale at the competition? Thanks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 19, 2013)

Less than a week away and I jam my ring finger playing ultimate frisbee 

#LifeofanUltimateplayer


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> After scolding someone about asking to buy a 5x5 twice..



Well he posted it then a few post later he posted it again. But with me it like a week later after I first posted it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> And what's the difference? If I give you a dollar in 3 days or a dollar in 7, it's still a dollar.



Well, except with a dollar in 3 days you have more purchasing power sooner, are able to gain 4 more days of interest, and the dollar has more value than it does 4 days later due to inflation...

But really, this whole point is kind of silly. The whole reason posting the same thing twice is annoying is because it clutters threads with no new info. But in the same light, commenting on how people post the same thing twice just clutters it more with no new info. This comment responding to a comment about how people post the same thing twice is also pretty useless, besides a minor lesson about the value of a dollar. But that really has nothing to do with the upcoming competition anyway.

So hey, who's excited for this competition?!


----------



## Skullush (Aug 19, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> So hey, who's excited for this competition?!



I am 
If anyone else is planning on staying at the Hampton that's about 2-3 min from the library on Friday night, then we can hang out in the lobby. I might get there as soon as 7PM


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

Skullush said:


> I am
> If anyone else is planning on staying at the Hampton that's about 2-3 min from the library on Friday night, then we can hang out in the lobby. I might get there as soon as 7PM



That sounds fun but I'm driving up at like 4 AM rather than getting there a day early. :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2013)

Who is excited for partying with the fat kid?!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Skullush said:


> If anyone else is planning on staying at the Hampton that's about 2-3 min from the library on Friday night, then we can hang out in the lobby. I might get there as soon as 7PM



Haha I think I am but I'm getting there late Friday night, like 10 PM. And I'm hitting the bed as soon as I'm there.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Who is excited for partying with the fat kid?!



*raises hand*


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody have one of the 3x3x5 style puzzles from Calvin that I can try/play with?

Also I want to try the new Gan3 3x3 if anyone has one.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Less than a week away and I jam my ring finger playing ultimate frisbee
> 
> #LifeofanUltimateplayer



I feel your pain. A good portion of my right hand is peeling off.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

Will I be the only one wearing a shirt with this on it Saturday? http://teecraze.com/wp-content/uploads/solvedit.jpg


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> So hey, who's excited for this competition?!



You bet!  Can't wait to see the Michigan Gang and the amazing Beard! 



Spoiler: Also can't wait to see ...



SAKKKKOOOOOWWWWWSSSSKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will I be the only one wearing a shirt with this on it Saturday? http://teecraze.com/wp-content/uploads/solvedit.jpg



There is no way any of us could answer that...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will I be the only one wearing a shirt with this on it Saturday? http://teecraze.com/wp-content/uploads/solvedit.jpg



Probably, and if i had this shirt, i would wear this one... Click


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> There is no way any of us could answer that...



There is a way. The people who have that shirt will answer my question.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> There is no way any of us could answer that...





Michael Womack said:


> There is a way. The people who have that shirt will answer my question.



Only if they are regularly watching this thread, which I expect many of them don't.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

I am so ready for this comp! And you all should be so thrilled to finally meet me, the greatest waffle ever! and while we are on the subjects of shirts, I will be wearing a shirt that says "I might be wrong but I seriously doubt it" Idk why anyone would care but yeah......


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2013)

I will be wearing an Iowa State University Intramural Champion shirt to the competition.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Will I be the only one wearing a shirt with this on it Saturday? http://teecraze.com/wp-content/uploads/solvedit.jpg



I wish I had an awesome short like that!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I wish I had an awesome short like that!



I think you meant to say Shirt and not Short.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll probs be wearing my Doc Who shirt.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'll probs be wearing my Doc Who shirt.



Is the TARDIS coming too?


----------



## cubeone (Aug 20, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'll probs be wearing my Doc Who shirt.



I can already tell this is going to be an awesome competition.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I am so ready for this comp! And you all should be so thrilled to finally meet me, the greatest waffle ever! and while we are on the subjects of shirts, I will be wearing a shirt that says "I might be wrong but I seriously doubt it" Idk why anyone would care but yeah......



The main reason I'm going is to meet you!

Also, if I had that shirt I'd wear it every day...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> The main reason I'm going is to meet you!
> 
> Also, if I had that shirt I'd wear it every day...



Wat? OMG if you are serious that just made my day, 


Oh, and yeah the shirt is pretty wicked


----------



## Sarge (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Is the TARDIS coming too?



Ye :3
It's one of my fav shirts. If I remember, I'll duct tape a cube or something onto it so I can have a cool cubing shirt too.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Ye :3
> It's one of my fav shirts. If I remember, I'll duct tape a cube or something onto it so I can have a cool cubing shirt too.



LOL


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2013)

I can firm that I will, indeed, be wearing a shirt... unless I make 3x3 finals, then it may come off.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2013)

Carson said:


> I can firm that I will, indeed, be wearing a shirt... unless I make 3x3 finals, then it may come off.



I'll throw my solves just to see this happen.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2013)

I might wear a shirt. We'll see. 
Sirwaffle, I expect you to say hi


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I might wear a shirt. We'll see.
> Sirwaffle, I expect you to say hi



I was not only going to say hi but I was going to ask you to sign a cube.....


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I'll throw my solves just to see this happen.



I'll use this as an excuse if my solves are bad I'll just say I was throwing them so Carson could make the finals...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

Carson said:


> I can firm that I will, indeed, be wearing a shirt... unless I make 3x3 finals, then it may come off.



If Carson makes 3x3 finals, I too, will go topless. Although, I might have to charge a cover charge...these bad boys don't normally get seen for free!



TeddyKGB said:


> I'll use this as an excuse if my solves are bad I'll just say I was throwing them so Carson could make the finals...



So...normal solves?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> If Carson makes 3x3 finals, I too, will go topless. Although, I might have to charge a cover charge...these bad boys don't normally get seen for free!



Will you do the truffle shuffle?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

You know, I ought to go topless to distract all you boys so I can win. Or at least wear a tight shirt...... JK


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> You know, I ought to go topless to distract all you boys so I can win. Or at least wear a tight shirt...... JK



I tend to do that to people when I am shirtless!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty sure I'll win the topless contest. See Vegas Wrestling videos as proof.

BTW: SirWaffle: If you have *any* desire to speak with Mr Olson, it must be pre-arranged before hand so a full screen process can be completed. I take my client's security *very* seriously.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm game for no shirts.
Also, I've got a ShengShou Pyraminx up for sale/trade/theft as well if anybody is interested.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I'm game for no shirts.
> Also, I've got a ShengShou Pyraminx up for sale/trade/theft as well if anybody is interested.



Would you give that up for a mf8 megaminx v2?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I tend to do that to people when I am shirtless!





fatboyxpc said:


> Pretty sure I'll win the topless contest. See Vegas Wrestling videos as proof.
> 
> BTW: SirWaffle: If you have *any* desire to speak with Mr Olson, it must be pre-arranged before hand so a full screen process can be completed. I take my client's security *very* seriously.




One thing you are both forgetting, I have breasts, you don't 


Um, I was not aware meeting the famous Mr. Olson what going to be such a difficult process. What times slots on the 24th are open at moment for meeting with him? Oh and how many pages of paper work is it going to be?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> One thing you are both forgetting, I have breasts, you don't



What are breasts? O.O


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 20, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> What are breasts? O.O



Uh oh. It's time for the talk.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> One thing you are both forgetting, I have breasts, you don't
> 
> 
> Um, I was not aware meeting the famous Mr. Olson what going to be such a difficult process. What times slots on the 24th are open at moment for meeting with him? Oh and how many pages of paper work is it going to be?



You clearly haven't seen the vegas wrestling videos. It's okay, I'll forgive your ignorance (and in this case, your innocence).

Well I've got a 12 page background check document that you'll need to have filled out. After I'm sure you won't stalk him you are allowed your 15 minutes.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> You clearly haven't seen the vegas wrestling videos. It's okay, I'll forgive your ignorance (and in this case, your innocence).
> 
> Well I've got a 12 page background check document that you'll need to have filled out. After I'm sure you won't stalk him you are allowed your 15 minutes.



but only over skype. the in person one is about 55 or 60 pages


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> One thing you are both forgetting, I have breasts, you don't



OHH? Well I have a Brest! <3 

We go stripping together every now and then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2013)

Ahem:
2h) Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue. At the discretion of the Delegate, competitors may be disqualified from the competition for inappropriate clothing.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> You know, I ought to go topless to distract all you boys so I can win. Or at least wear a tight shirt...... JK



Time to awkwardify the thread by pointing out the average age of the competitors.

Have a nice thread.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> You clearly haven't seen the vegas wrestling videos. It's okay, I'll forgive your ignorance (and in this case, your innocence).
> 
> Well I've got a 12 page background check document that you'll need to have filled out. After I'm sure you won't stalk him you are allowed your 15 minutes.



Um, hopefully this will do......


Spoiler



*Name*: Waffle, Sir

*Gender*: Female

*Occupation*: Cuber

*Criminal history*:

Being too awesome

Cubing too loudly in the library (yes I really got in trouble for cubing in the library)

*Employment History*:

M&M alphabetizer

Duck, Duck, Goose, Umpire

Canned Peach Opener

*My Character References*:

The muffin man

Professor Oak


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol! I love Hughey's intervention there, it was too perfect! 

Lol. Professor Oak.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 20, 2013)

There is only one certain thing we can say about shirts:

John will be wearing a Cardinals shirsey. My money's on Holliday, but Freese is a reasonable underdog.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> There is only one certain thing we can say about shirts:
> 
> John will be wearing a Cardinals shirsey. My money's on Holliday, but Freese is a reasonable underdog.



If you give me 3 to 1 odds i'll take Freese...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ahem:
> 2h) Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue. At the discretion of the Delegate, competitors may be disqualified from the competition for inappropriate clothing.



Buzz kill 

SirWaffle: I already realized you were a female (this isn't the first time you brought it up in this thread). With that in mind, I'll repeat yet again: I'm assuming you haven't seen the vegas wrestling videos. Let's just say "fatboy" is a really accurate name for me.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Buzz kill
> 
> SirWaffle: I already realized you were a female (this isn't the first time you brought it up in this thread). With that in mind, I'll repeat yet again: I'm assuming you haven't seen the vegas wrestling videos. Let's just say "fatboy" is a really accurate name for me.



Um, lol. I guess I will try to find those videos..... Oh, and the only reason I keep bringing up the fact that I am a girl is because everyone thinks I am a boy and I want it to be known I am girl


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha. No hugs for Olson? I only get to sign a cube? Sheesh.

Body guard, you can let this one slide. I think she isnt going to kill me.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Haha. No hugs for Olson? I only get to sign a cube? Sheesh.
> 
> Body guard, you can let this one slide. I think she isnt going to kill me.



I will hug you! I just didn't want to be pushy.......


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I will hug you! I just didn't want to be pushy.......



It would take a *lot* to be pushy. Haha.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Um, lol. I guess I will try to find those videos..... Oh, and the only reason I keep bringing up the fact that I am a girl is because everyone thinks I am a boy and I want it to be known I am girl



You could always change your user name to Ms. Waffle. Also, you're going to need to stay away from John Brechon he's afraid of girls...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It would take a *lot* to be pushy. Haha.



lol  <3



TeddyKGB said:


> You could always change your user name to Ms. Waffle. Also, you're going to need to stay away from John Brechon he's afraid of girls...



I have thought about doing that. Um, lol. Is he afraid of girls or is he afraid of girls that will one day surpass his cubing skills?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> lol  <3
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about doing that. Um, lol. Is he afraid of girls or is he afraid of girls that will one day surpass his cubing skills?



John doesn't believe it's possible for anyone to pass him. If you pass him he just says "I haven't practiced. So you aren't really better"

John can't talk to girls for squat.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> John can't talk to girls for squat.



^Truth


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

Not only can John not talk to girls, but he's actually *afraid* of them. As in, beautiful young women in swim suits can approach him and *he walks away*.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> SirWaffle, you must sneak up on John and give him a hug. Get it on video too..  From what I'm seeing it'll be very funny.



 That could be quite fun to do


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

Get with me and we'll come up with a sneak attack plan for said stealth hug. I'll obviously be the fat guy with Mr. Olson.


----------



## blah (Aug 20, 2013)

You guys are obviously forgetting the most important person to hug and say hey to...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

blah said:


> You guys are obviously forgetting the most important person to hug and say hey to...



Who would that be?  (I checked and you aren't signed up Chester)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'll obviously be the fat guy with Mr. Olson.



But will you be the only one?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Get with me and we'll come up with a sneak attack plan for said stealth hug. I'll obviously be the fat guy with Mr. Olson.



Okay, lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 20, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Who would that be?  (I checked and you aren't signed up Chester)



Come on...hug hey?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

One question, What do we call Mike Hughey? Do we call him Mike do we call him Mr. mike or Mr. Hughey? Super duper delegate Mike? Or something else....... jk


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> One question, What do we call Mike Hughey? Do we call him Mike do we call him Mr. mike or Mr. Hughey? Super duper delegate Mike? Or something else....... jk



I'd go with either "super duper delegate Mike" or "The Mike Hughey"


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 20, 2013)

Why don't we just call Mr. Hughey "The God of Blind".


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2013)

I think "Runner of largest KOII competitions" will suffice just fine 

Walker: How did you miss that?! You dolt!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

Or Mike should be called "The Father of a Speedcubing family."


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Or Mike should be called "The Father of a Speedcubing family."



Which will be officially complete (hopefully) this weekend, when Rachel does her first 3x3x3 attempt in competition!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Or the HUG-hey.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 21, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Come on...hug hey?





fatboyxpc said:


> Walker: How did you miss that?! You dolt!



:fp


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, Mr. Hughey's entire family is competiting this weekend. All of my friends canceled/couldn't come so my sisters are coming. One will be competing.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 21, 2013)

im wearing one under my other shirt


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay, so I am pretty sure this is all the stuff I promised to do so if I am forgetting you let me know! (also this is kinda a reminder for myself)

Torpedos for Michael Womack
Lending a 4x4 to kingtim and selling him my zhanchi.
selling my lingyun to Nathan dwyer
trading a v2 to sarge for a mirror block and giving him dayan hardware
Selling a blindfold to Michael Conrad
And the most important thing of all, giving Chris a hug! <3

Okay, so I think that is it for anything really important but if I am forgetting you let me know!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 21, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> If you get NAR I'll buy you the amount of cubes that you had successful...


seconded.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Feet is gonna be intense this year again...


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> trading a v2 to sarge for a mirror block and giving him dayan hardware



That's right on my end. Just run around yelling "SARGE" at the top of your lungs until I find you, then we can trade.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Feet is gonna be intense this year again...



Last year my mate, Bennett got 3rd or 4th slowest in the world for feet with a time of like 13 minutes. He was 3 seconds before the cutoff, I was so proud :')


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay, so I am pretty sure this is all the stuff I promised to do so if I am forgetting you let me know! (also this is kinda a reminder for myself)
> 
> Torpedos for Michael Womack
> Lending a 4x4 to kingtim and selling him my zhanchi.
> ...



My name is Chris also... And i'm his ride there so I'm pretty much the decider of if he receives that hug.
Also if you have any square-1's for sale i would maybe be interested.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Would you give that up for a mf8 megaminx v2?



It's a really good offer, talk to me at the comp. I need a new megaminx. 
Also, I will be looking to try out/buy a Dayan Megaminx WITH RIDGES. So if anybody would be interested in selling/letting me play with it, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 21, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> If you get NAR I'll buy you the amount of cubes that you had successful...





Nathan Dwyer said:


> seconded.



Well, I wasn't planning on trying for it, but now that I have some motivation...


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay, so I am pretty sure this is all the stuff I promised to do so if I am forgetting you let me know! (also this is kinda a reminder for myself)
> 
> Torpedos for Michael Womack
> Lending a 4x4 to kingtim and selling him my zhanchi.
> ...



You spelled my name wrong.
Also, clean the blindfold please.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> It's a really good offer, talk to me at the comp. I need a new megaminx.
> Also, I will be looking to try out/buy a Dayan Megaminx WITH RIDGES. So if anybody would be interested in selling/letting me play with it, I'd be grateful.


I have a black dayan megaminx with ridges so just find me too and you can try it out!


SirWaffle said:


> Okay, so I think that is it for anything really important but if I am forgetting you let me know!


Hey don't I get a hug? I mean seriously I AM a king after all...

EDIT: If anyone will be wondering what i'll look like (for purpose of selling cubes or hugging the king), 1. I'll be the only black guy there most likely, no joke(so expect me to get faster times than all of you, jk not really.) and 2. I'll be wearing a gray hat with an "L" on it with an American flag inside. Yes it is my cubing crown, so watch out for me!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay, so we've gotten uncomfortably big. I'm afraid that means it will be, well, uncomfortable. I will need to provide fewer tables in the audience this year than in the past - there will only be a few, so there will be not nearly enough tables to go around, so as to make room for adequate seating. So please don't complain about the lack of tables; if we want more tables, we have to have fewer competitors (which won't happen this year). The stage area is off-limits until after lunch, when multiBLD is complete. So please don't try to grab those tables; we'll only have to make you move.

Also, the room is only big enough for a little more than the number of competitors. So I'm going to have to ask everyone to cooperate: please keep spectators out of the room unless they are actively watching someone who is currently solving or have some other true need to be in the room. Of course, parents of young child competitors may stay, but otherwise, if possible, please have parents, siblings, SOs, etc. stay either in the hall outside or in the library (or perhaps they can go shopping nearby), except when watching a competitor solve (or in a couple of special cases, if they are actively helping judge, in which case they are most welcome). Please try to keep the number of spectators in the room to as much of a minimum as possible, so we don't get in trouble with room capacity issues.

We have someone new as our contact at the library, so we need to make a good impression so we can keep this wonderful venue. Please be respectful of the library, be on your best behavior, and clean up after yourself nicely. Be especially mindful to clean up all of your trash before you leave; we will be pressed for time to get out of the room at the end. We must vacate the room by 6:30, which will be a real challenge - any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated!

At this point I can pretty much guarantee we will have no extra rounds (sorry John, sorry Chris). Also, I'm sure there will be no time for a mystery event. And 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 finals will probably be very small - most likely 16 people or less. But we'll try to run the competition as smoothly as possible. If I ask for help judging or scrambling or running, and you're experienced at that job and eligible (eligible meaning you're either not competing in that event or have already competed in that event), please volunteer to help. We're using a model similar to World Championships, with colors, heats (hopefully), and runners.

One other thing - there could be parking issues. They are running a Farmer's Market on Saturday mornings, so when you arrive, the library parking lot may be mostly full. If so, I have been told you may park at the Motor Vehicles Branch or the Train Station parking lots on the same Municipal Drive circle that the library is on; it's not that long of a walk from there through the Fishers Police parking lot to the library. Or there are a couple of parking lots on the inside of the circle that you might also be able to use.

Please help me out - this could be a great competition, but we'll all have to work together to make it happen. Thanks!


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I have a black dayan megaminx with ridges so just find me too and you can try it out!



I'll take you up on that offer ^_^ Thanks


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 21, 2013)

By the way if anyone needs me to video tape their solves,(as long as you can provide the camera because I'll be using my memory card for my solves) I can video tape for you if you can video tape for me too! thanks and let me know!


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> We must vacate the room by 6:30, which will be a real challenge - any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated!



I can prolly stay and help. I live 30 minutes away from the library anyway, so I'll try to ask my ride to pick me up later. Also, I can arrive early and help set up tables, chairs, timers, whatever you need if you'd like the help.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> That's right on my end. Just run around yelling "SARGE" at the top of your lungs until I find you, then we can trade.



Lol, I think there is a bit more of a modest way I could find you for sure 


jokerman5656 said:


> My name is Chris also... And i'm his ride there so I'm pretty much the decider of if he receives that hug.
> Also if you have any square-1's for sale i would maybe be interested.



Lol, Chris already said I could give him a hug 

sorry! I don't have any sq-1's for sale



MaikeruKonare said:


> You spelled my name wrong.
> Also, clean the blindfold please.



Whoops, my bad. Um, yeah I will clean it



KingTim96 said:


> I have a black dayan megaminx with ridges so just find me too and you can try it out!
> 
> Hey don't I get a hug? I mean seriously I AM a king after all...
> 
> By the way if anyone needs me to video tape their solves,(as long as you can provide the camera because I'll be using my memory card for my solves) I can video tape for you if you can video tape for me too! thanks and let me know!



FINE! I will give you a hug. Anyone else want a hug from the waffle?

Um, it would be cool if you could tape some of my solves and I can tape some of yours.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Lol, I think there is a bit more of a modest way I could find you for sure



Well then look for the kid wearing a DocWho TARDIS t-shirt. Long brown hair, glasses, bout 5'11", male. I am the most generic white teenager ever.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Well then look for the kid wearing a DocWho TARDIS t-shirt. Long brown hair, glasses, bout 5'11", male. I am the most generic white teenager ever.



lol, okay. Um I am a girl (you probably already know that ) I have brown hair and am going to be wearing a T-shirt that says "I might be wrong but I seriously doubt it" also I wear a pink watch. Oh and I am NOT Asian. (most girl cubers are Asian so that is why I say that....) Hopefully with that info you can find me.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> lol, okay. Um I am a girl (you probably already know that ) I have brown hair and am going to be wearing a T-shirt that says "I might be wrong but I seriously doubt it" also I wear a pink watch. Oh and I am NOT Asian. (most girl cubers are Asian so that is why I say that....) Hopefully with that info you can find me.



I'll figure it out eventually. I'm prolly gonna be there to setup and breakdown, so if you get there early and see a confused looking guy propping up tables, that'd be me.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Well then look for the kid wearing a DocWho TARDIS t-shirt. Long brown hair, glasses, bout 5'11", male. I am the most generic white teenager ever.





SirWaffle said:


> lol, okay. Um I am a girl (you probably already know that ) I have brown hair and am going to be wearing a T-shirt that says "I might be wrong but I seriously doubt it" also I wear a pink watch. Oh and I am NOT Asian. (most girl cubers are Asian so that is why I say that....) Hopefully with that info you can find me.



is it normal that both of you have already decided your outfits for the comp? ;D


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Um, it would be cool if you could tape some of my solves and I can tape some of yours.



Deal! What events are you competing in? (Cause if I'm not competing in those ones I could tape those ones for you)


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

uniacto said:


> is it normal that both of you have already decided your outfits for the comp? ;D



Some people were talking about what they were wearing/finding each other a few pages back and because I intend on meeting some people, I walking the whole 2 meters to my closet and picked out my t-shirt that I'd wear. It was a tough choice between Doctor Who and Cheech and Chong but DocWho won out because I didn't want to be walking around all day in a tie-dye shirt with two old stoners' heads on the front. Though I do love my C&C shirt, it just didn't feel good for a comp.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Deal! What events are you competing in? (Cause if I'm not competing in those ones I could tape those ones for you)



2x2-5x5, 7x7, mega, OH, and 3bld


----------



## uniacto (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Some people were talking about what they were wearing/finding each other a few pages back and because I intend on meeting some people, I walking the whole 2 meters to my closet and picked out my t-shirt that I'd wear. It was a tough choice between Doctor Who and Cheech and Chong but DocWho won out because I didn't want to be walking around all day in a tie-dye shirt with two old stoners' heads on the front. Though I do love my C&C shirt, it just didn't feel good for a comp.



just don't blink 

or you won't be able to find waffle


----------



## Sarge (Aug 21, 2013)

uniacto said:


> just don't blink
> 
> or you won't be able to find waffle



*claps*


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

uniacto said:


> just don't blink
> 
> or you won't be able to find waffle





Sarge said:


> *claps*



I don't get it....


----------



## uniacto (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> *claps*



*bows*



SirWaffle said:


> I don't get it....



sit back, here's some fish fingers and custard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I can prolly stay and help. I live 30 minutes away from the library anyway, so I'll try to ask my ride to pick me up later. Also, I can arrive early and help set up tables, chairs, timers, whatever you need if you'd like the help.



Thanks so much for your offer to help. Actually, we do not need any help setting up - the room will be completely set up and ready to go the night before the competition.

We will be having a couple of sets of staff rounds prior to the start of the competition, for the two events that have two rounds (2x2x2 and 3x3x3). The first two groups will occur on Friday afternoon at the venue, and the third group will occur Saturday morning before and during registration. Only those involved in the third group should arrive before 9:00, as the library's opening time is 9:00.

That being said, any help afterwards will be GREATLY appreciated. Especially help cleaning up the room, making sure it's left in as good shape as possible.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 2x2-5x5, 7x7, mega, OH, and 3bld



Haha same here! Except for 3bld, hopefully we're in different heats then


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy crap...103 people?

Mike, do you want me and John to scramble the whole time? Probably makes more sense for us to scramble than to judge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mike, do you want me and John to scramble the whole time? Probably makes more sense for us to scramble than to judge.


Yes, thanks, Chris - I agree. I'll send you an email or PM in a little while about it. I already contacted John.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2013)

Anybody who can help judge, please PLEASE help out. This is largest KOII comp outside of Nats 2011, isn't it? If I remember right, we're on par for largest comp in the US in 2013 excluding Worlds, right? From the looks of it, if it weren't for Canadian Open having 117, we'd be largest excluding Worlds for North America!


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey I can help judge! If judging is the part where you sit there with a stopwatch, ask the person of they're ready, reveal cube and start timer for inspection(also reminding them when they have 8 seconds left), then stopping the stopwatch when they start solving then you write down the time that they got and then send the solved cube back to the scramblers and rinse and repeat? I can do that!


----------



## blah (Aug 21, 2013)

Are kids these days too young to know what Hug Hey is anymore?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess they are, Chester


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 21, 2013)

blah said:


> Are kids these days too young to know what Hug Hey is anymore?



I'll be sure to hug him and say "howdy partner"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Hey I can help judge! If judging is the part where you sit there with a stopwatch, ask the person of they're ready, reveal cube and start timer for inspection(also reminding them when they have 8 seconds left), then stopping the stopwatch when they start solving then you write down the time that they got and then send the solved cube back to the scramblers and rinse and repeat? I can do that!



well, 8 and 12, and also +2 if start between 15-17 seconds, DNF if after 17, their hand positions when they start/stop the timer, all sorts of things.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to help out as much as possible to get ready for hosting my own competition. I will probably not make it to 2x2 and 3x3 round two, I can judge or these rounds and 7x7. I would also like to scramble and help out with anything I'm needed for.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2013)

If you want to help judge most of the day show up a bit earlier than 8:30 and find me and we can go over some judging stuff.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> If you want to help judge most of the day show up a bit earlier than 8:30 and find me and we can go over some judging stuff.



I'm competing in everything but 7x7, can I still help judge?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> This is largest KOII comp outside of Nats 2011, isn't it?


Yes.


fatboyxpc said:


> If I remember right, we're on par for largest comp in the US in 2013 excluding Worlds, right?


Yes.


fatboyxpc said:


> From the looks of it, if it weren't for Canadian Open having 117, we'd be largest excluding Worlds for North America!


I believe there are 2 Canadian competitions this year bigger than us. At least, I hope we finish up smaller than them, or it will be a disaster.


fatboyxpc said:


> If you want to help judge most of the day show up a bit earlier than 8:30 and find me and we can go over some judging stuff.


Actually, please don't show up before 9:00 unless you've been contacted as official staff. I will have sent you a personal message if you are in that category. There's nowhere for James to meet someone before or even at 8:30. Please don't overwhelm the library before 9:00! The library doesn't open officially until 9:00. Unless you're on staff, you should wait until 9:00 and enter in the front door of the library to register. A couple of years ago we had problems when cubers were trying to get in the library through the back door and weren't supposed to be there yet. Please don't let that happen this year.

Perhaps I can set up a location on the side during 5x5x5 where we can instruct people how to judge so they can help out. But I would prefer to have experienced judges except when we run low on them. I will call for help over the microphone when we need it. Most of the time, the staff should have things mostly in hand.


MaikeruKonare said:


> I'm competing in everything but 7x7, can I still help judge?


I will contact you separately - you're a special case. Yes, you can help - I'll give you the details sometime in the next day or so.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Haha same here! Except for 3bld, hopefully we're in different heats then



Haha. Yeah, hopefully.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay, so I am pretty sure this is all the stuff I promised to do so if I am forgetting you let me know! (also this is kinda a reminder for myself)
> 
> Torpedos for Michael Womack
> Lending a 4x4 to kingtim and selling him my zhanchi.
> ...



Don't forget to sign my Speedstack mat.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Don't forget to sign my Speedstack mat.



I want to sign it! Can I sign it in another language?:3


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I want to sign it! Can I sign it in another language?:3



I'm fine with that the marker colors I will have are Yellow, Black, Blue, Green, Gold, and Silver


----------



## kcl (Aug 21, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Okay, so I am pretty sure this is all the stuff I promised to do so if I am forgetting you let me know! (also this is kinda a reminder for myself)
> 
> Torpedos for Michael Womack
> Lending a 4x4 to kingtim and selling him my zhanchi.
> ...



Surprise tackling John into a hug from behind and getting it on video


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Surprise tackling John into a hug from behind and getting it on video



Oh, yes. How could I forget that!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Surprise tackling John into a hug from behind and getting it on video


There's not going to be room to move in there, much less to tackle anyone.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> There's not going to be room to move in there, much less to tackle anyone.



Pssh, there's only going to be 103+ competitors and their families.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 21, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> There's not going to be room to move in there, much less to tackle anyone.



Don't be a killjoy


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok go ahead and tackle him.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 21, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Ok go ahead and tackle him.



There will be no tackling inside the library...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope I don't fall over and die. I'll be doing an 8 hour drive the afternoon after I finish a 80 hour work week. Then I'm going to drive back right after the competition ends then be at work by 5am the next morning. #Hardcore #yolo #nopainnogame


----------



## kfischer0924 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't wait for this. I've been seriously cubing for about six months now, this is my first WCA competition.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 22, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I hope I don't fall over and die. I'll be doing an 8 hour drive the afternoon after I finish a 80 hour work week. Then I'm going to drive back right after the competition ends then be at work by 5am the next morning. #Hardcore #yolo #nopainnogame



Holy Sh*t, where do you work?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Holy Sh*t, where do you work?



A bakery, a Korean one at that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I hope I don't fall over and die. I'll be doing an 8 hour drive the afternoon after I finish a 80 hour work week. Then I'm going to drive back right after the competition ends then be at work by 5am the next morning. #Hardcore #yolo #nopainnogame



Wow - stay safe. Perhaps you can find a nice quiet spot in the library and nap a bit in the afternoon, after OH and before finals or something?


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2013)

Only 2 days left! I am so excited for this comp. I feel like I am going to get nervous though, since the comp ended up being so big.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 22, 2013)

God said:


> Only 2 days left! I am so excited for this comp. I feel like I am going to get nervous though, since the comp ended up being so big.



You created the world in seven days and you're worried about getting nervous because of a big Rubik's cube competition?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> You created the world in seven days and you're worried about getting nervous because of a big Rubik's cube competition?



God can't get nervous cause he's god!!


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> You created the world in seven days and you're worried about getting nervous because of a big Rubik's cube competition?



You're telling me you've never got worried over some little thing?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 22, 2013)

God said:


> You're telling me you've never got worried over some little thing?



But, you're God, you should be able to control the entire fate of the competition.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you guys have to make it religious. Like really.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 22, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Did you guys have to make it religious. Like really.



It wouldn't be if his username wasn't god. Plus, it was just a joke.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> But, you're God, you should be able to control the entire fate of the competition.



If thats true then I want to see GOD give me some excellent times.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

Almost all packed bringing Most of my Puzzles.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 22, 2013)

So if God will be there, and I pray for sub 10 solves, since he's right there he should be able to get to my prayer first therefore I will beat all of you!!!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a change in what I will be wearing, now there is no way no one will not know who I am!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, this competition is going to be way bigger than we're set up for.
Needless to say Mike, i stil intend to scramble all of the 3x3's I can to help out


----------



## Mikel (Aug 23, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> There is a change in what I will be wearing, now there is no way no one will not know who I am!
> 
> View attachment 3067



That's actually a good idea. We should all get shirts with our SpeedSolving Usernames on them so we know who people are.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 23, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Wow, this competition is going to be way bigger than we're set up for.
> Needless to say Mike, i stil intend to scramble all of the 3x3's I can to help out



You actually exist on this forum? Mind blown.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 23, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> You actually exist on this forum? Mind blown.



I couldn't log on because I forgot that my username didn't have a space like my youtube does


----------



## Sarge (Aug 23, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> That being said, any help afterwards will be GREATLY appreciated. Especially help cleaning up the room, making sure it's left in as good shape as possible.



I'd be happy to help with that, then ^_^


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2013)

My finger seems to have healed enough to the point where I can cube almost normal. 
Time to make top 100 sub 10.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I will not be drinking until after the comps over Mike no wories (because I have school so thats fun) Also, due to school I didnt register to compete. However once I get off and head up there ill be happy to help judge or do other stuff (i get off at like... 12:20 or so.)


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> That's actually a good idea. We should all get shirts with our SpeedSolving Usernames on them so we know who people are.



I've got my Bizarro shirt. Ahead of the curve...I'm sure you have a shirt that has Mikel on it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 23, 2013)

Well my SpeedSolving form username is my Real Name. So if we do have name tags like we did in the past then it will not be hard to find me.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 23, 2013)

I have Trombone sectional shirt with Maikeru on it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 24, 2013)

Recalling what i'm doing tomarrow

Trading my Maru 4x4 V1 for Sarges Dianshing Axis cube.
Receiving torpedos for my 55mm Zhanchi from Sir Waffle.
I will be Selling/trading puzzles:
A red and white 15 puzzle for $5/trade
A super Mario 64 mazes that came from Taco Bell 1997 $5/trade.
A Siamese cube for $5/Trade
competing in 
2x2, 3x3, OH, Megaminx, and clock.
Getting everyone to sign my SpeedStack mat. The markers that I have for you to sign my mat are in many different colors.
Also I will be making a video of allot of people trying my awesome Modded SS 4x4.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 24, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I have Trombone sectional shirt with Maikeru on it.



I debated wearing my clarinet section shirt! Yay for being in band! (I'm assuming you're in band right?)


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a spare battery and a battery charger for it that i'm willing to get rid of. The problem was that My mom got me this battery as a stocking gift for Christmas years ago but it was the wrong battery type for my camera. Dose anyone need it? The Battery type is Type G/NP-FG1 that i'm getting rid of.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

My friend Nick White was supposed to come with me to compete but my sisters are coming now so he can't come.


----------



## cubeone (Aug 24, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I have Trombone sectional shirt with Maikeru on it.


Yay! Another trombone player!


----------



## Skullush (Aug 24, 2013)

At the hotel now
And I can help out tomorrow


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 24, 2013)

NAR time, baby...

And go get 2x2 WR, Chris.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

cubeone said:


> Yay! Another trombone player!



Haha yay! I think that shirt is in the wash though, because my mom just unpacke it from my band camp bags.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 24, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> NAR time, baby...
> 
> And go get 2x2 WR, Chris.



I hope you get it. And I'm betting on 2.00 for Chris Olson.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 24, 2013)

@SirWaffle - am I still borrowing your lanlan 4x4 for the competition? (If it's not yours then whoever else offered it to me)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck to everyone!
Have fun, break records, live life, breathe air, I know...


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just know somehow we're gonna get there! It feels so wonderful!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 24, 2013)

Woah, is the comp really today? I just can't believe it has already been four weeks since worlds.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 24, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> @SirWaffle - am I still borrowing your lanlan 4x4 for the competition? (If it's not yours then whoever else offered it to me)



Yes, I brought with me and you can use it if you still want to


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck y'all :3


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 24, 2013)

Waiting in line is boring...

Zzzzz....


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Austin Moore:
10.19, 9.94, 10.05, 10.05, 10.50= 10.10 

0.08 standard deviation wat.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Austin Moore:
> 10.19, 9.94, 10.05, 10.05, 10.50= 10.10
> 
> 0.08 standard deviation wat.



Needs moar sub-10.
Now give me your best and leave the rest to me!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 24, 2013)

C'mon, Nathan, what happened in Square-1?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 24, 2013)

How long until the final?

edit: i meant 2x2 but nevermind the results are being put up on cubecomps

edit2: wow 2.00 2x2 avg Chris Olson


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> How long until the final?
> 
> edit: i meant 2x2 but nevermind the results are being put up on cubecomps



Chris got 1.99 lol

edit: actually 2.00


----------



## JackJ (Aug 24, 2013)

WR 2x2 average was set at Guildford. 1.96 wat.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

Poor Chris. Someone broke his world record at a different competition at the same time as he re-broke it himself.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 24, 2013)

Omg. Called it!!!! Chris Olson 2.00 avg!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

Indiana 2013 DYK...
3x3 with feet NAR SMASHED by over 10 seconds.
2x2 average world record, only to be broken sinultaneously elsewhere
Michael Womack has a really cool SS 4x4
Ilkyoo and I are really slow at clock scrambling (more so me)
During 3x3 WF the timer hit 10 and shut off as my feet were moving towards it
My 3x3 OH time was better than my 2H time (long story)
Multi blind is hard
Mr. Hughey's children&friends tried to make everyone sign with their feet after a foot solve (lol)
Mr. Hughey runs really smooth and timely competitions.
3 decimal stack mat timers are mean.
Indiana 2013 = fantastic!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Indiana 2013 DYK...
> 3x3 with feet NAR SMASHED by over 10 seconds.



Single was beaten by just over 2 seconds. Mean was beaten by almost 7 seconds.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Single was beaten by just over 2 seconds. Mean was beaten by almost 7 seconds.



National record was beat by 11 seconds. Continental record was beat by 3 seconds. (Single)

Edit: He earned the continental record, and beat his own national record.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rami Sbahi 3x3x3 With Feet:

36.97 (NAR), 41.97, 38.36 = 39.10 NAR Average.



EDIT: 41.97 could've been like 41.6 and I could've beaten Hendrik if timer didn't malfunction when I stopped it, but at least I am 10th in the world!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Rami Sbahi 3x3x3 With Feet:
> 
> 36.97 (NAR), 41.97, 38.36 = 39.10 NAR Average.
> 
> ...



But I thought you averaged over 40...


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But I thought you averaged over 40...



I do, but...



Spoiler



Adrenaline.



And btw, no x crosses, pair skips, oll skips, or pll skips. Completely non lucky.


----------



## benskoning (Aug 25, 2013)

If anyone found a WHITE Dayan 2x2 please message me.

-Ben Skoning


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Continental record was beat by 3 seconds. (Single)



39.00 - 36.97 = 2.03 

I wouldn't call this _3 seconds_.


----------



## Quadrescence (Aug 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Rami Sbahi 3x3x3 With Feet:
> 
> 36.97 (NAR), 41.97, 38.36 = 39.10 NAR Average.
> 
> ...



is your avatar a snake of puzzles with your head?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 39.00 - 36.97 = 2.03
> 
> I wouldn't call this _3 seconds_.



Stupid Y perm, would've been low 27 if I got PLL skip like Louis... 

Louis kinda deserved it, but he'll just get it back, lol.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

It should be noted that while Chris didn't get WR he finally subbed 10  congrats!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys... There's a difference between NAR and CR...


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Guys... There's a difference between NAR and CR...


NAR (North American Record) is a specific type of CR (Continental Record). I'm pretty sure you're getting confused between NAR and NR (National Record).


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2013)

if anyone found a black lingyun with crappy stickers, can you message me?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK:
...My square-1 single was almost 9 seconds faster than my average?
...I did 5 parity algs in my square-1 average?
...I was much more nervous here than at worlds?
...Corey Sakowski isn't 14?
...Andrew Kang sounds a lot different in person?
...Chris Tran is the most polite guy i've ever met?
...I now own 5 square-1s?
...spinny trophies?


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow andrew kang? I got an andrews cube from him back in '08
I thought he quit for some reason.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 25, 2013)

has anybody found a white weilong that smells like silicone spray?
Also i found someones ss aurora with half-bright plus bright blue


----------



## Torch (Aug 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> I thought he quit for some reason.



Apparently he's back. I just hope he organizes another Georgia comp.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2013)

did anyone get my 11.94 sq-1 single on cam?


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> has anybody found a white weilong that smells like silicone spray?
> Also i found someones ss aurora with half-bright plus bright blue



If you message the guy with the username Sarge, it's his friend's SS aurora


----------



## cubeone (Aug 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> has anybody found a white weilong that smells like silicone spray?
> Also i found someones ss aurora with half-bright plus bright blue


I saw a white weilong sitting next to a 55mm zhanchi and a name tag (sorry,can't quite recall the name) on one of the tables after everybody had left. Mike Hughey took it, so ask him.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> did anyone get my 11.94 sq-1 single on cam?



All the scrambles had parity?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> All the scrambles had parity?



Nope. I just messed up and did parity twice twice XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2013)

cubeone said:


> I saw a white weilong sitting next to a 55mm zhanchi and a name tag (sorry,can't quite recall the name) on one of the tables after everybody had left. Mike Hughey took it, so ask him.



The name tag was Dae San Kim's. I didn't check to see what it smelled like yet; sometime when I go through the boxes to find it I can check - maybe it's yours.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 25, 2013)

i think it is mine can you send it?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> NAR (North American Record) is a specific type of CR (Continental Record). I'm pretty sure you're getting confused between NAR and NR (National Record).



Yes you're right... Thanks haha

A lot of puzzles were lost at this competition. ):


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 25, 2013)

Torch said:


> Apparently he's back. I just hope he organizes another Georgia comp.



Wow this 

May i suggest marrietta or atlanta please..,or anywhere in georgia would bs BOSS.


----------



## KottenCube (Aug 25, 2013)

What I learned at Indiana 2013:
Multi BLD success does not work when you solve the cubes in the wrong order
My Ao5 for 4x4 is more consistent(went from a range of 3:16.12 to only 57.01 seconds)
Do not switch 3x3 mains two days before the competition
Wish 3x3BLD was a mean of three so I could win by default
Needed 7x7 hard cutoff to be 10:00.5 to finally get a single
Still hate 5x5 soft cutoffs
Need my own good clock


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> What I learned at Indiana 2013:
> Do not switch 3x3 mains two days before the competition
> 
> Need my own good clock



I can relate to these. I switched mains. Today I was averaging 20 then I got a pop and my average got dragged down to 45.
I got 4 DNFs in clock because the insides of my pins fall an the exterior doesn't (squished insides), and on top of that the pins just push themselves. It sucks averaging 15 on clock and averaging DNF at your first two competitions. Someone link me a rubik brand clock to buy?

I wish the timers went to 10:00.5): I would have got my foot solve then!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Someone link me a rubik brand clock to buy?



ebay.co.uk


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

It's not that easy:3


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

I should probably reflect on how well I did. I'm really happy about my results, but I kinda only did good in side events.



Coolster01 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub-2.9 and podium. I could've gotten like a 2.7-2.8 average in round 3 at world's if I didn't fail the 1 look on the last solve, but of course, 3.00 average  And sub2 single, I'm really freaking mad that I've been close a ton of times.



Hmmm... 3.26 average in first round, 3.46 in finals.  I guess I'll do it another time. *No* for this one. Finals had nice scrambles, could've easily beaten my goals. 

For single, I got 2.13, could've been better (Chris got 1.56). So *no*...



Coolster01 said:


> 3x3: sub-11 average again. I have done it before at tree town but that day was just a really insane day for me. And sub-8.99 (comp pb) single.



11.11 average in first round, 11.34 in finals. Not bad, but not quite. *No* for this one, ugh. D:

And 9.93 single, terrible. *No*.



Coolster01 said:


> 4x4: sub 53.3 average (random number lol) and sub 43 single. I had a 41 at world's but that was just insane.



*No*. 57.08 average.

*No* again, 50.59 single.

Now we get into the events I did better in:



Coolster01 said:


> 5x5: sub 2 average (I have 2:00.03 like wth) and sub 1:50 single



WOW! I got a PB average of 5: 1:55.00, 2:09.00, 1:49.84, 1:56.75, 1:48.88 = 1:53.86. So mad it wasn't recorded, but hopefully next time! *Yes*, finally!	

And, of course, 1:48.88 did beat my goal. *Yes* again!



Coolster01 said:


> 7x7: idc but sub 6:30 average and sub 6 single I guess.



I didn't practice, I failed centers, I got called for feet in the middle of the solve, and I didn't care because I wanted to practice feet and I didn't care if I didn't beat the cutoff. My eyes were like tired and I just completely bombed it.

8:30.93 xD.

*No* and *No*.



Coolster01 said:


> BLD: oh god. Sub 2 success -_-



*No*. 2:06.93, but I'm still decently happy with that. I could've done it easily, though.



Coolster01 said:


> OH: sub 22 average and sub 17 single



*No* and *No* again. 24.40 average, 21.77 single.



Coolster01 said:


> Megaminx!: sub 1:22 average and sub 1:16 single



1:25.20, 1:21.82, 1:09.99, 1:09.49, 1:08.31 = 1:13.77 (PB!). Very happy with this one! *Yes*!

The single is also PB (both of these weren't just official PB's, but all time PB's!). *Yes*.



Coolster01 said:


> Sq-1: idc but sub 28.5 average and sub 23 single



Total fail. So much parity, a pop, and bad cubeshapes. 38.85 average. *No*.

Single was 33.76, also bad. *No*.



Coolster01 said:


> Multi BLD: at least 4 points -_-



Woah! I somehow managed to pull of 8/8 in 59:46! I barely made it in time, lol. I have never attempted 8 in my life, only 7. I suck at BLD, but somehow I am top 100 MBLD! My personal PB by 5 points! *Yes*, baby!



Coolster01 said:


> Feet: sub 45 average NAR and sub 39 single NAR (no more nerves, I promise)



WOAH. I _actually_ did it. No nerves because I kept talking about how it won't happen and how the event is stupid and blah blah blah. zi got a 39.10 mean of 3! *Yes*! 10th in the world.

Single was not quite as up to par with the average, but 36.97. Y perms suck. *Yes*, though!

EDIT: I'd also like to thank Mike for the overall rankings prizes! It was so cool of Mike to give away 25 free cubes. Thanks! Now I have another 3x3 (zhanchi), so let's do some Multi BLD! lol.

Also, Feet NAR video coming soon.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...

...corns of field?
...We drove 105MPH?
...Mike Hughey's daughters think I'm cute?
...The oldest one likes me?
...A random cuber thought I was dating Hannah?
...I've never met Hannah?
...Hannah is cool though?
...We drove 130MPH?
...I got a crap ton of FB notifications at once and said "don't check. It's probably dumb"?
...I checked anyway?
...saw the 1.96 average and flipped crap?
...I got a 2 flat average but thought I destroyed 1.96?
...I felt like crying when I found out it wasn't sub 2?
...I finally got sub 10 3x3?
...9.5?
...Times were: 9, 8, 9, DNF, 9?
...After the DNF I told Ilkyoo I would flip the table if I got a 12.
...I wasn't nervous in ANY event today?
...And it was the most amazing feeling EVER?
...SirWaffle is pretty chill?
...I owe the Hughey's daughters starbursts?
...The WCA is biased towards Feliks?
...Anthony can't sub 2.6 2x2 average?
...Kit thinks I'm gonna come to tree town just for clock?
...Did you know that Austin Moore is BigGreen?
...Andrew Kang is mean to me?
...THE AWARDS SPIN!?!?!?
...I was getting 35-40 for 4x4 during practice and then got a 50+ official average?
...Lucas actually talked to me at this comp?
...He's awesome?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 25, 2013)

I was very nice to u Chris.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> *...Did you know that Austin Moore is BigGreen?*



I hate you...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...

I got a 3:00 5x5 solve, that didn't make the cut-off?
I average 2:30?
I got 12/13 in 53:39 for Mbld?
I spent 5 minutes trying to recall 1 letter pair?
I finally remembered and that cube was solved?
I got 2nd in 3BLD!!!!!!?
I placed in clock?
I hadn't touched my clock since worlds?
Rami had better reactions to his 5x5 and mega solves than his NAR solves?
I SIGNED MICHAEL'S STACKMAT!?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK

I failed horribly at the events I competed in.
I almost took home a random C4U 3x3x5 that someone left on my table.
I was the one that was yelling all that funny stuff at the awards like "Get the Rubik's brand".
Also My second OH solve had an easy cross I almost beat my best time for OH on my wca profile.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Rami had better reactions to his 5x5 and mega solves than his NAR solves?



xD

Can you blame me? They were overall PB's, too, but I've had better feet solves at home. 

And at least I _did_ have a reaction, unlike at worlds... haha.

Click on me for the link to the NAR thread.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...
...that was a really long drive?
...it was even longer because my brother likes to cruise control at 55mph?
...I'm still not home yet?
...sores on my fingers?
...this competition ran a lot more smoothly than most northeast comps?
...and that's not even considering the large turnout?
...birthday?
...I average 35-40sec on feet?
...not really?
...John likes to sing?
...DAW-DIDDILY-DAW-DIDDILY-DAW-DEE-DEE-DAW-DEE-DEE-DAWWWWW?
...PLL skip on feet?
...if I were Chris I'd be at least a little upset?
...trophies?
...spinning trophies?
...this is the first time I've won a trophy for anything in my life?
...I need to attempt more cubes in multi?
...I only won 3bld because Noah wasn't at this competition?
...Brandon did amazing in the 3x3 finals?
...this competition was awesome?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...

she's one of those moms?
roller coasters are dangerous for fat people?
fat people can be slept on?
I forgot my main 3x3 at home?
I got a 1:11 4x4 single?
that was an overall PB?
I had a cube pop as it his the table after I stopped the timer?
Brandon Mikel got 2nd place in BLD?
that only helps solidify his nickname "Second place in BLD"?
I met Austin Moore, Andrew Kang and Chris Tran for the first time?
Austin brought a graphing calculator?
nobody know why?
3x3 had a sub-10 podium?
Kit Clement takes clock very seriously?
that's all I can think of?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Skullush said:


> DYK...
> ...PLL skip on feet?



If only...

Seriously, I got one on my first 5x5 solve and my 3rd 3x3 solve. That's both of the speedsolving events in the morning. I could've at least gotten one on feet...

EDIT:

DYK:
...Nobody successfully blew-spun the trophy on the first try?
...Nobody cares that Chris got NAR average?
...They just complain that he failed WR?
...But people cared about a stupider event's NAR?
...I haven't slept since the comp, other than 4 hours in the car?
...And I'm still not tired?
...Feliks Zemdegs signed a green bag?
...I still am confused about the whole overall rankings thing? (If you didn't compete in the event, were you bottom ranking?)
...I failed 7x7 for feet's sake?
...Mike is awesome?
...And his kids?
...And apparently my feet tps is awesome?
...But it's not?
...I'm really tall? (Remember the podiums?)

EDIT:

...And John copies my reactions at every single comp?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 25, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: 2.01 average (but seriously folks, more like sub 4)
> 3x3: sub 12
> ...



lol2x2
PB 3x3 single and average, but no sub 12 average. yet.....
lol4x4
5x5: 1:45 average, 1:36 single
7x7: 5:05 (messed it up with a 5:30 cuz NAR)
BLD: comp PB
MBLD: 1/2 sub 5, so i guess that's proportional to my goal?
OH: lolOH
Megaminx: 1:45 average, 1:40 single
Square-1: lolaverage, second sub-12 single by an american
clock: sub-10 single

good comp for me, i set 11 comp PBs lol


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...

She was guaranteed one of those moms?

I would've hated to see a black light view of our hotel room?

9 dollar hotel rooms are super classy?

The lap belt probably didn't lock due to girth?

I set a 3x3 avg pb, because I remembered my main cube?

Chris Tran didn't know Austin Moore was Big Green?

The reaction was hilarious?

Laziness is efficiency?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I was very nice to u Chris.



Sure you were...you never brought me that pop.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> ...I still am confused about the whole overall rankings thing? (If you didn't compete in the event, were you bottom ranking?)



Yeah can anyone explain these?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Chris for loosing the 2x2 AVG WR but hey he did get the 2x2 AVG NAR.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chiris? Is 8.xx 2x2 Team Factory UWR?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris Olson the 2x2 Chris guy.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> Chiris? Is 8.xx 2x2 Team Factory UWR?



Probably. But only because no one has done it.

DYK...

...If I don't break a WR no one gives a crap what the average is? Even if it's still NAR?
...even the delegate won't announce it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris I think there still trying to get info on the 2x2 WR that happened in UK yesterday before comferming it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Chris I think there still trying to get info on the 2x2 WR that happened in UK yesterday before comferming it.



I highly doubt this.


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Chris I think there still trying to get info on the 2x2 WR that happened in UK yesterday before comferming it.



Why wouldn't they confirm it? the scrambles were easy, and the solver was definitely capable. Nothing weird about that


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 25, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Goals!
> 
> 2x2: sub-5 average and hopefully make it to final round
> 3x3: sub 17 average and sub 14 single, and make it OUT of the first round
> ...



2x2: Got it with a 4.44 average in the first round placing me 6th out of like 87 I think, and then failed in the final round, like usual. 
3x3: Got it in both the first round (16.99 avg lolol) and second round (16.85 avg) but didn't get the single I wanted 
4x4: Didn't get the sub 1:20 avg I wanted (ended up getting a 1:21.xx avg) or the single (my best single was like a 1:05.xx)
5x5: Got the sub 2:30 avg (ended up with a 2:23.01 avg) but didn't get the sub 2 single (my best was like a 2:12.xx)
7x7: Didn't get the sub 8 like I wanted to, was really close though! I got a 8:05.71 
Mega: Got the single I wanted with a 3:48.24 but DNF'd the second solve cause I'm an ***** when it comes to megaminx
OH: Got the single like I wanted (it was a 51.44), and ended up being able to complete my average! (ended with a 1:03.92 avg)

DYK...

Like I predicted, I'm pretty sure I was the only African American cuber there?
I may be the only one in the whole world...?
I popped my v-cube 5 within 2 moves of my very first solve?
And was able to assemble it within the first minute of it?
But put the 3 edges pieces in backwards like an *****?
So I ended up DNF'ing that solve while Kit laughed and acknowledged my *****ness?
I did REALLY well in 2x2 first round?
But failed 2x2 final like I always do cause I'm KingTim?
MY NAME ISN'T EVEN REALLY TIM!?
My name is Trevor?
QJ timers suck and they're only good for not being good timers?

That's all I have for now, I'll try to come up with more later on. Good job to everyone who competed!

EDIT: they scensored the word *****? really?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK....


....Chris slowlson didnt break a WR so I still get to call him slowlson?
....Anthony's new name is Andrew?
....Im going to beat Anthony.. I mean Andrew next year?
....I think ill get back into cubing, at least for now?
....Mike throws the best competition?
....The majority of people wanted to go to skyline, we still went to five guys?
....We went to five guys because really, wherever the hughey girls say we go, we go?
....I am the best runner ever?
....Chris Tran still knows exactly 7% of ZBLL?
....I Got the trophy spinning on my first try?
....I also somehow managed to hit my lip?
....Brechon is scared of LaChance?
....For good reason?
....Im 41?
....Marie is actually Rebeca?
....I finally got to meet Andrew?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't you mean Brecone or Brekon?


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 25, 2013)

7% of zbll? That still sounds like a lot.... XD (full coll, and some extras im guessing?)


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

What is it called when you do OLL and PLL in one alg? I want to start learning this for the most common OLL cases.


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> What is it called when you do OLL and PLL in one alg? I want to start learning this for the most common OLL cases.



1-look last layer


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

-_- It has to have an official name. I'll just go figure it out with google:3


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm Likeing my 55 Zhanchi better now all thank's to Sir Waffle for giving me torpedos for it.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I failed pretty badly at my solves! XD But the comp was fantastic! um I guess I will try to do some dyk's 

DYK...

...The line was huge for registration?
...Someone's 5x5 popped next to me during my first 5x5 solve?
...Chris timed how long it would take me to find him?
...Chris is really tall?
...His voice is really high pitched?
...He found it funny how I say the word calculator?
...I sadly did not get to hug John?
...Rami's little brother is adorable?
...Rami is short?
...And distracting during solves cause the way he cheers?
...But he is still super cool?
...I had to peel the logo of my megaminx before I could do my solves?
...The judge for my megaminx solves has the same first name as me?
...She was super cool?
...Two people thought I would be in my 20s? 
...But yet they knew I was a girl?
...The judge wouldn't shut up during my last 3x3 solve?
...He kept saying I was not the best waffle and was just being a jerk?
...I am pissed cause I feel like if I had a different judge I would not have failed the last solve?
...I actually won a cube?
...I still don't understand exactly how I won?

This should be good for now I guess




> I'm Likeing my 55 Zhanchi better now all thank's to Sir Waffle for giving me torpedos for it.



Haha, I am happy they helped!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> -_- It has to have an official name. I'll just go figure it out with google:3



It does have an official name. 1-look-last-layer. Seriously, that's what it's called. 1LLL for short.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

...SirWaffle has a souther accent?
...she doesn't agree?
...people with accents NEVER agree that they have one?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...people with accents NEVER agree that they have one?



Because from her perspective, you're the one with the accent.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Because from her perspective, you're the one with the accent.



Do you find I have an accent? Just curious.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you find I have an accent? Just curious.



Everyone has an accent. The only people who don't seem to have accents are the people who talk just like you. From my perspective you have a heavy French accent.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear it had a letter name. Oh well


----------



## Wassili (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I swear it had a letter name. Oh well



it's zbll for the edge oriented cases.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> From my perspective you have a heavy French accent.



Wat. You should talk to people who are from France


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I was gonna say, Antoine's accent doesn't sound even remotely heavy to me. I can't understand half of what people from France say.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 25, 2013)

Back to the competition, if anyone finds a black 55mm torpedo-less zhanchi? It's mine and I'd like it back! thank you!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Yeah I was gonna say, Antoine's accent doesn't sound even remotely heavy to me. I can't understand half of what people from France say.



Ok heavy was an exaggeration. It's not the lightest I've heard though.

EDIT: just watched a video where he talks, and it turns out I was remembering wrong. Still a French accent though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Yeah I was gonna say, Antoine's accent doesn't sound even remotely heavy to me. I can't understand half of what people from France say.



I don't understand half what people from France say. Especially when they're speaking french lol.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2013)

Great competition! I had a lot of fun. I am glad I went. I met some really awesome people!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2013)

God said:


> Great competition! I had a lot of fun. I am glad I went. I met some really awesome people!



I don't remember seeing you.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't remember seeing you.


You should have looked harder then. I saw you.


----------



## CooperB (Aug 26, 2013)

Great competition, I had a goal of averaging sub-25 on 3x3 and ended up averaging 24.8 so I was happy with my results. I made a quick one minute montage of the competition and of me solving it on the streets of Nashville, TN. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp89HNsxlpM


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Everyone has an accent. The only people who don't seem to have accents are the people who talk just like you. From my perspective you have a heavy French accent.




Eh, I don't really. I've been all over the states, so I don't talk like I'm from minnesota.. I have a a mix of everything. I kind of adapt to the accents around me too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2013)

I suppose it's my turn for DYK's:

DYK...
I was unsuccessful at scaring Chris Olson when driving to the venue
He was actually so relaxed he took a picture of my speedometer
I seriously dislike my personal bubble being invaded
Asserting so makes me an a**hole according to Justin Rausch (bizarro)
I'm now the 2 time winner of "Officially the best Hughey Nickname"
Mike created an average "place" for each competitor determined by their place in each event they competed in, and I beat Anthony overall
And I didn't podium at all but Anthony did three times
I still didn't beat Breckone (Brechon) at 2x2
But I did beat Kit (at 2x2), so he owes me dinner!
I actually forgot this at least twice during the day
But he kept opening his mouth about it not realizing I had forgotten about it
Brechon is *seriously* afraid of me
He also isn't sure if he's afraid of my dog or not
Even though everybody loved my dog
Even Olson, who is barely taller than my dog
I apparently still have a long way to go in 2x2


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> WOW! I got a PB average of 5: 1:55.00, 2:09.00, 1:49.84, 1:56.75, 1:48.88 = 1:53.86. So mad it wasn't recorded, but hopefully next time! *Yes*, finally!
> 
> And, of course, 1:48.88 did beat my goal. *Yes* again!



I was sitting next to you when you freaked out about the third solve. It would have been a lot funnier if it hadn't made me mess up.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 26, 2013)

I seem to have lost my stackmat timer, I'm sure it's probably gone forever. Goodbye old friend...


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 26, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I seem to have lost my stackmat timer, I'm sure it's probably gone forever. Goodbye old friend...



It's probably hanging out with whomever has my 55mm zhanchi..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I seem to have lost my stackmat timer, I'm sure it's probably gone forever. Goodbye old friend...



Was yours a gen 3?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Was yours a gen 3?



No, I think I bought that thing before you were born...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2013)

Going back to the DYK's...

Olson is so excited he blows off high fiving Hanna(h) Phipps after his last solve?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 26, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> I was sitting next to you when you freaked out about the third solve. It would have been a lot funnier if it hadn't made me mess up.



Sorry


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

A number of people have asked about the ranking system I used for the prizes for overall results. I believe Chris Krueger was the one who quickly observed it is essentially an average percentile - an average over your percentile ranks in the events that you competed in. The formula we used was actually this:
(sum over events competed in of ((rank of the person for a given event) / (number of competitors for that event))) / (number of events competed in)

If there were multiple rounds, the final round was used for the ranking of those people who made the final, the first round placement used for the rest, but for all of those, the number of competitors for that event was the number of competitors in the first round.

The actual ranks and scores for everyone are given below, so you can see how you did:


Spoiler




Austin Moore 0.064887
Lucas Etter 0.149258
Andrew Kang 0.169761
John Brechon 0.174564
David Ludwig 0.214158
Chris Tran 0.218794
Brennan Arnold 0.233656
Rami Sbahi 0.235560
Nathan Dwyer 0.254216
Christopher Olson 0.258504
James Hildreth 0.259857
Corey Sakowski 0.284200
James LaChance 0.290712
Sam Nave 0.291917
Jared Benson 0.302356
Walker Welch 0.315360
Anthony Brooks 0.327824
Chris Krueger 0.349615
Trevor Mahoney 0.356695
Michael DeLaRosa 0.359300
Tolik Borisov 0.370937
Mike Hughey 0.396025
CJ Sheng 0.411299
Daniel Garcia 0.413761
Jim Mertens 0.415640
Hongfei Tian 0.420499
Elliott Ross 0.423901
Sydney Weaver 0.430269
Dylan Laudenschlager 0.436170
Ryan DeLine 0.442085
Chris Braiedy 0.460364
Daniel King 0.471337
Ilkyoo Choi 0.473331
Nakai Velasquez 0.483892
Brandon Mikel 0.501651
Ayman Hussein 0.512122
Trevor Spitzley 0.531926
Carson Penticuff 0.558439
Evan Brown 0.562590
Kit Clement 0.573339
Michael Czerpak 0.578554
Kalib Walling 0.589961
Cooper Bossert 0.592047
Jack Engledow 0.593539
Kevin Voor 0.598583
Cameron Dowless 0.618578
Andy Evans 0.619616
Joshua Sampson 0.630320
Benjamin Skoning 0.630721
Praval Telagi 0.638428
Jackson Carroll 0.639206
Richard Tran 0.649325
Jack Haviland 0.649984
Christopher Resendiz 0.664375
Brandon Haynes 0.670735
Yasser Alsilwadi 0.688226
Jacob Naranjo 0.688466
Nathan Garner 0.688895
Kevin Tatooles 0.709950
Daniel Kottenstette 0.710177
Justin Rausch 0.733766
Abraham Levine 0.751501
Michael Conard  0.753133
Scott Guenard 0.755572
Jacob Galloway 0.760040
Eli DeLaRosa 0.770887
Bobby Krupa 0.776655
Megan Le 0.777288
Marie Hughey 0.780099
Sam Wyckoff 0.790088
Young Kim 0.797052
Michael Womack 0.800516
Quentin Mounts 0.808511
Collin Guenard 0.815906
Carson Brown 0.829657
Brandon Kesner 0.829787
Ryan Crum 0.834036
Hannah Phipps 0.836203
Dae San Kim 0.850372
Ben Crum 0.861702
Ian Phipps 0.864624
Kaleb Vicary-Rzab 0.878179
Caden Hines 0.886611
Tyler Gross 0.893617
Rebecca Hughey 0.895823
Kelsey Vicary 0.928516
Ross Vardaman 0.929943
Keegan Fischer 0.935713
Adam Earnst 0.936170
Dana Conard 0.946809
Danielle Harrison 0.956668
Gloria Hughey 0.968085
Humberto Velasquez 0.978723
Rachel Hughey 0.989362
Dave Haviland 1.000000




I'm very happy with how this came out - it gave some pretty good solvers who are never quite able to make a podium to be recognized for their achievements. It seems like this formula isn't a bad way to do an overall ranking, but if you have suggestions for an alternative, it might be interesting to hear them.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Aug 26, 2013)

man i could have gotten a cube

you could do an unofficial age group rainking


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2013)

Um, I am a bit confused. How did I still win a cube if I was ranked 28? I thought it was the top 20 or maybe even 25, but either way it makes no sense that I won something if I am ranked 28.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Um, I am a bit confused. How did I still win a cube if I was ranked 28? I thought it was the top 20 or maybe even 25, but either way it makes no sense that I won something if I am ranked 28.



Because three people inbetween #1 and #25 weren't there to claim their cube, so they moved onto the next name.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Because three people inbetween #1 and #25 weren't there to claim their cube, so they moved onto the next name.



Well shoot. That is a bit of a buzz kill knowing I only won because of no shows......


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Well shoot. That is a bit of a buzz kill knowing I only won because of no shows......


Buzkill? That means overall, you did better than 72%(roughly) of the people at the competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Well shoot. That is a bit of a buzz kill knowing I only won because of no shows......



I'm happy that you won. I was actually figuring that the cubes would probably last until 30th place due to no-shows, but almost everyone in the top 30 stayed through awards, which was really nice. Sorry for the people just below you, though.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems like this formula isn't a bad way to do an overall ranking, but if you have suggestions for an alternative, it might be interesting to hear them.



I don't have any specific suggestions, but it seems to me that people are penalized for trying to compete in more events (unless they're good at every event), which to me goes against the spirit of WCA competitions. For example, had I only competed in Clock, I would have had first choice at the puzzles. I don't personally care myself, but I don't like the idea that people are persuaded to compete in fewer events under this percentile system. But maybe you like this as an organizer. 

Not knowing the system beforehand, I think it did a good job of recognizing cubers for a good overall performance, but if this stays the same for 2014, I feel like some people may only sign up for a handful of events with the intent of winning that award. I'm probably making a bigger deal out of this than necessary though, it is just a few puzzles, after all.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't see why people care so much about this...it's not like the prize was $1,000. Mike tried to do something to give people a little extra prize. I really don't think people would start dropping 4+ events just to get a 3x3...


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 26, 2013)

I got rank 63, I wonder what my rank would have been if I hadn't gotten that 1:30 pop that dragged my 3x3 R1 place (would have been 20-22) from 30th to 80th (the pop made it like 46).


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with Chris, I don't think people are going to not do events just for a chance at a free cube.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I don't see why people care so much about this...it's not like the prize was $1,000. Mike tried to do something to give people a little extra prize. I really don't think people would start dropping 4+ events just to get a 3x3...



Right, as I said in my post, it is just a few puzzles. That's just the statistician in me wanting to create an improved metric!


----------



## lunchmaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow I should have stayed, I got 20th.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm happy that you won. I was actually figuring that the cubes would probably last until 30th place due to no-shows, but almost everyone in the top 30 stayed through awards, which was really nice. Sorry for the people just below you, though.



Oh, don't get me wrong, I am thrilled that I won! I just thought I had done better, that's all. Also I truly do think this new ranking system is a great idea since there are many people consist in getting top ten in a lot of events but not quite getting 3rd or higher. It really gives them a chance to earn something.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I don't have any specific suggestions, but it seems to me that people are penalized for trying to compete in more events (unless they're good at every event), which to me goes against the spirit of WCA competitions. For example, had I only competed in Clock, I would have had first choice at the puzzles. I don't personally care myself, but I don't like the idea that people are persuaded to compete in fewer events under this percentile system. But maybe you like this as an organizer.
> 
> Not knowing the system beforehand, I think it did a good job of recognizing cubers for a good overall performance, but if this stays the same for 2014, I feel like some people may only sign up for a handful of events with the intent of winning that award. I'm probably making a bigger deal out of this than necessary though, it is just a few puzzles, after all.



I totally understand your perspective here, and I really sympathize with it, since I like competing in lots of events I'm terrible at. But the problem I had in coming up with a decent alternative is that I couldn't find an alternative metric that didn't either penalize people trying to compete in more events (like this), or else actually REWARD them for competing in more events (like, say, the scheme used for the weekly competition points on Speedsolving.com). And to me it felt equally unfair to reward people for competing in more events. Should Austin Moore have finished way down the list simply because he didn't compete in other events, because he doesn't like to compete in them? I find that at least as hard to justify as what I did.

So if you have an alternative system that would walk the line between these two extremes, I'd love to hear it. You're the statistician, after all - I'd love to see what you can come up with!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I totally understand your perspective here, and I really sympathize with it, since I like competing in lots of events I'm terrible at. But the problem I had in coming up with a decent alternative is that I couldn't find an alternative metric that didn't either penalize people trying to compete in more events (like this), or else actually REWARD them for competing in more events (like, say, the scheme used for the weekly competition points on Speedsolving.com). And to me it felt equally unfair to reward people for competing in more events. Should Austin Moore have finished way down the list simply because he didn't compete in other events, because he doesn't like to compete in them? I find that at least as hard to justify as what I did.
> 
> So if you have an alternative system that would walk the line between these two extremes, I'd love to hear it. You're the statistician, after all - I'd love to see what you can come up with!



Since this is "overall ranking", I think competing in an event should only benefit you. 
For a given person, take the average of the ranks in each event; if you did not compete in an event, then you should be ranked last in that event.
This encourages people to compete in more events even if they are not so great in them. 

This of course would be a bad idea in Indiana competitions since there would be so many more people doing so many more events, and from an organizational viewpoint this would be hard to manage.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Since this is "overall ranking", I think competing in an event should only benefit you.


I'd rather find a mechanism where competing in an event neither benefits you nor harms you. I can't figure out how that would be possible, though.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I totally understand your perspective here, and I really sympathize with it, since I like competing in lots of events I'm terrible at. But the problem I had in coming up with a decent alternative is that I couldn't find an alternative metric that didn't either penalize people trying to compete in more events (like this), or else actually REWARD them for competing in more events (like, say, the scheme used for the weekly competition points on Speedsolving.com). And to me it felt equally unfair to reward people for competing in more events. Should Austin Moore have finished way down the list simply because he didn't compete in other events, because he doesn't like to compete in them? I find that at least as hard to justify as what I did.
> 
> So if you have an alternative system that would walk the line between these two extremes, I'd love to hear it. You're the statistician, after all - I'd love to see what you can come up with!



What I would do is determine a sort of "base level" for each event. As an example, let's make the base level for Megaminx the cutoff of 2:30.00. Then, if someone doesn't compete in this event, calculate whatever their percentile ranking would have been had their result been the base level, and give them that.

For determining the base level, I'd make it a time that is achievable with a little practice. This is rather subjective, but I think it tries to not penalize competitors for trying an event, while also not being too harsh on those who don't care to compete in an event. These baselines become tricky with BLD events, I'd probably just make the ranking one higher than DNFs (say 10:00 for 3BLD) so that there is some penalty for not completing an attempt.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol base level for multibld?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol base level for multibld?



0 points in 60 minutes? It's the worst you can do without a DNF.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> 1 point in 60 minutes? It's the worst you can do without a DNF.



You can do 0 points in 60 minutes without DNF.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You can do 0 points in 60 minutes without DNF.



Yep, my mistake.


----------



## Meep (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> A number of people have asked about the ranking system I used for the prizes for overall results. I believe Chris Krueger was the one who quickly observed it is essentially an average percentile - an average over your percentile ranks in the events that you competed in. The formula we used was actually this:
> (sum over events competed in of ((rank of the person for a given event) / (number of competitors for that event))) / (number of events competed in)
> 
> If there were multiple rounds, the final round was used for the ranking of those people who made the final, the first round placement used for the rest, but for all of those, the number of competitors for that event was the number of competitors in the first round.
> ...



This is the formula we use at Vancouver competitions. It sums percentile ranks as well as a ratio between their average and the average of all averages in the round, that way there's a benefit for competing and doing okay across many events as well as completely dominating one or two of them. We've used it at our last 3 competitions and has been working pretty well. I think Pedro is planning to use it at his competitions too, now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

Meep said:


> This is the formula we use at Vancouver competitions. It sums percentile ranks as well as a ratio between their average and the average of all averages in the round, that way there's a benefit for competing and doing okay across many events as well as completely dominating one or two of them. We've used it at our last 3 competitions and has been working pretty well. I think Pedro is planning to use it at his competitions too, now.



This is nice - thanks, I appreciate the input. But it seems to me like it might still give quite an advantage to someone doing lots of events okay over someone who just does one or two of them well. One interesting thing about it, though, is that adding scores for multiple rounds would help the one-or-two-event person a bit, if you did lots of rounds of each event. Unfortunately, I usually don't have lots of rounds.

All things told, though, I'm really liking this formula as a starting point.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> 0 points in 60 minutes? It's the worst you can do without a DNF.



Then shouldn't baseline for all other events be the worst you can do in the allotted time? Such as 10:16.00 (assuming gaining all +2's and that you can still get +2's on a 10:00.00 solve) for any event without hard limits?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you for hosting a great competition Mike!
Thank you Mike Hughey's family for showing us that a family can accomplish amazing things by working together.
Thank you to everyone who said hi to me, it was great to meet you.
Thank you to Chris Krueger and Chris Tran for tagging along and making this trip possible.
And finally thanks to everyone for showing me again how amazing cubing is.
Cheers, hope to see everyone again soon.


----------



## Carson (Aug 26, 2013)

If anyone has some "generic" pics from Indiana, it would be very awesome if you could link them for me. I need some for a project I'm working on. The pics don't need to be super high resolution... as long as they are at least "web quality" and are in focus, they will be fine.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Then shouldn't baseline for all other events be the worst you can do in the allotted time? Such as 10:16.00 (assuming gaining all +2's and that you can still get +2's on a 10:00.00 solve) for any event without hard limits?



Yeah, I never said this was a good idea for BLD events. 

What I think would make a good baseline time would be to design a query that pulls all of the first average each competitor gets in each event, and take the average of these averages. Again, this is a poor way of determining this for "Best of X" events, and I'm not sure what the best method for determining a baseline is in this case. For average events though, it would give an idea as to what the average competitor does on their first time with an event, which I feel is the best way to accomplish what we want - a system that won't too harshly penalize those who want to compete in all events, but still make it possible for those who don't compete in said events to win. If this is still seemingly harsh on those who compete in a handful of events, then it may be a good idea to give stronger weights to those events which the competitor actually competed in.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2013)

Carson said:


> If anyone has some "generic" pics from Indiana, it would be very awesome if you could link them for me. I need some for a project I'm working on. The pics don't need to be super high resolution... as long as they are at least "web quality" and are in focus, they will be fine.



Frick. I knew I should have taken more.
I've for some of the whole room with everyone in it. Want them?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2013)

Carson said:


> If anyone has some "generic" pics from Indiana, it would be very awesome if you could link them for me. I need some for a project I'm working on. The pics don't need to be super high resolution... as long as they are at least "web quality" and are in focus, they will be fine.



I have pictures of all the podiums from Indiana, if you'd like those.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 27, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I have pictures of all the podiums from Indiana, if you'd like those.



I would like to see those too!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 27, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I have pictures of all the podiums from Indiana, if you'd like those.





Mikel said:


> I would like to see those too!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

[WIKI][/WIKI]


Anthony said:


> View attachment 3075



YOU LITTLE....

EDIT: No wait, I'm little.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 27, 2013)

Anthony said:


> View attachment 3075



lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is a video of my Indiana 2013 solves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEfsR9D0Mog skip to 4:54 to see the solves.

DYK:
That the easy cross for OH in heat 7 almost beat my best time for OH on my WCA profile.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 27, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Trophies this time.





Mikel said:


> DO THEY SPIN?!



THEY SPIN!



Spoiler


----------



## Username (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried lubricating the trophies to make them spin better?



Spoiler



Obviously kidding


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

Brandon, you promised a ten minute video, 9:20 doesn't cut it.

I already made a tutorial on how to lube a phone (private, now), why not how to lube a trophy?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> THEY SPIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Watched the entire thing..........worth it!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> THEY SPIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This needs to go viral.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> THEY SPIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The entire thing was you playing with the trophies xD No words at all xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Has anyone tried lubricating the trophies to make them spin better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually contemplated adding a little lubix to them before I wrapped them back up to bring them, but I was afraid it might mess them up. Curious to hear how well it works if someone decides to experiment...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> THEY SPIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I can't count how many times I actually lol'd


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I can't count how many times I actually lol'd



Did you watch the whole thing?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2013)

I should have tanked clock. That third place trophy spins way better than mine does, mine won't even move when you blow into it.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm also missing a 55mm Zhan Chi...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 27, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I'm also missing a 55mm Zhan Chi...



Also missing a life


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Also missing a life



Says the guy who has nothing better to do that try to make fun of people on a Rubik's cube forum...


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

Also The form member BenSkoning is missing a White Dayan 2x2 it think it was the 50mm one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Also The form member BenSkoning is missing a White Dayan 2x2 it think it was the 50mm one.



He already said that. -_-


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> He already said that. -_-



I know but it seems to be berried under all these new posts.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 27, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Says the guy who has nothing better to do that try to make fun of people on a Rubik's cube forum...



Heyyyy...I'm working hard at the moment. I don't get off the clock til 5pm. Life established!


----------



## kfischer0924 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks to bronycuber1013 for finding my Aurora!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I'm also missing a 55mm Zhan Chi...



Oops. Now I don't know whose 55mm Zhanchi I have. I had been assuming it was Trevor's. I have one that was left behind.


----------



## kfischer0924 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, when are the results gonna be up on the WCA page?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oops. Now I don't know whose 55mm Zhanchi I have. I had been assuming it was Trevor's. I have one that was left behind.



If you've only found one you can give it to him, I don't really use mine anyway. I bought it for OH but didn't really like it I just brought it to the comp for a backup.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2013)

kfischer0924 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when are the results gonna be up on the WCA page?



I'm not sure. Things were too crazy for me to get the results in this weekend, so I submitted them last night. They'll be up once someone in the WCA results team has time to run them through.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

What was the reason behind us removing the Dayan Logos from our Megaminxs?


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Heyyyy...I'm working hard at the moment. I don't get off the clock til 5pm. Life established!



Lol working hard posting in the forums 



Spoiler



Just messin with you


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> THEY SPIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



But do they blend?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol working hard posting in the forums



Workin' hard all day e'ery day.


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> But do they blend?



Someone should donate one to try it


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 28, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> e'ery



Please never say this again...


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oops. Now I don't know whose 55mm Zhanchi I have. I had been assuming it was Trevor's. I have one that was left behind.



If it has no torpedos then it's mine, unless his doesn't have torpedos too Which I doubt.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 28, 2013)

I found a Dayan 2x2 box and a green magnetic screwdriver if anybody is looking for those.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2013)

Results are posted. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Indiana2013


----------



## lucascube (Aug 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...Lucas actually talked to me at this comp?
> ...He's awesome?



Thanks, Chris. You're awesome too. For the record I never intentionally tried to ignore you. You always seem so busy signing autographs on 2x2's. 

DYK...

....I am no longer 11?
....Drew Brads is not 17?
....my mom drove me directly to Ft. Knox, KY from the competition for a baseball tournament Sunday? 
....we lost so we drove home immediately?
....it is past my bedtime?

Thanks for a great competition Mike & Co.!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

lucascube said:


> Thanks, Chris. You're awesome too. For the record I never intentionally tried to ignore you. You always seem so busy signing autographs on 2x2's.
> 
> DYK...
> 
> ...



You think I'd be too busy for the almighty Lucas Etter??
Never.

I always thought you were shy/hated faster people. Glad I was wrong XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anybody found a blindfold?

This is like the 7th lost one for me. :/


----------



## Carson (Aug 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Frick. I knew I should have taken more.
> I've for some of the whole room with everyone in it. Want them?



That would be great!



Kit Clement said:


> I have pictures of all the podiums from Indiana, if you'd like those.



A couple podium pics would be great. I don't need them all (unless it's more convenient that way) but a few would be nice


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 28, 2013)

lucascube said:


> For the record I never intentionally tried to ignore you. You always seem so busy signing autographs on 2x2's.



And foreheads. Don't forget foreheads.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

Carson said:


> That would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple podium pics would be great. I don't need them all (unless it's more convenient that way) but a few would be nice



Got an email?


----------



## Carson (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Got an email?



PM


----------

